# Type Most Likely To..



## Nickel

ESTP, ESFP or ENTP

Type most likely to post in a thread they don't belong xD


----------



## pretty.Odd

ENFP

Type most likely to be a Starbucks addict.


----------



## Nickel

ISFP.

Type(s) most likely to live in Seattle?


----------



## MissJordan

ENFP -- Type most likely to annoy the hell out of me.
INFP -- Type most likely to confuse the hell out of me.
INTP -- Type most likely to start an argument with me and be incredibly wrong.
ESFP -- Type most likely to initiate my sarcastic and condescending attitudes.


----------



## NekoNinja

(Im just going to reply to a previous one of my choice since the last person ^ didnt post a question...)



nevermore said:


> ENTP
> 
> Type most likely to have been a hippie in the 60's (if they were alive then).


ISFP - its practically been scientifically proven lol 


Type most likely to rob a bank?


----------



## Nickel

ESTP 

Type most likely to dance the night away?


----------



## NekoNinja

ESFP 

Type most likely to play poker?

(Oh sorry @Rapunzel I just realized you other question was never answered....)


----------



## skycloud86

INTP.


TML to direct a movie?


----------



## nevermore

INFJ (if you actually look at the numbers it's insane how many directors belong to this type)

Type most likely to smoke


----------



## fouxdafafa

ESFP

Type most likely to be that crazy lady with the 27 cats?


----------



## Askeladden

ISFP

Type most likely to live in a log cabin


----------



## fouxdafafa

INFJ?

Type most likely to join the circus


----------



## Askeladden

ESFP

type most likely to torture an animal?


----------



## skycloud86

INTJ


TML to run for political office?


----------



## fouxdafafa

ENTJ


Most likely to streak in a supermarket


----------



## skycloud86

ESFJ.


TML to learn a second language?


----------



## fouxdafafa

ESTJ

Most likely to become a hermit?


----------



## Askeladden

INTP.

TML to have an eating disorder


----------



## skycloud86

ISFJ.

TML to discover a cure for cancer?


----------



## fouxdafafa

INFJ?

Most likely to have plastic surgery?


----------



## StandingTiger

Definitely, definitely ENFP.
*EDIT:* Ah, I was responding to Dementia in Absentia. I got hijacked! To respond to TickTalk, INTP or INTJ, in different ways.

TML to like the taste of beer?


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin

esfp

type most likely to start a rebellion/revolt?


----------



## Ćerulean

ENTJ

tml to end up on the show jersey shore


----------



## skycloud86

INTP

TML to like the colour black (although it technically isn't a colour).


----------



## TickTalk

INTJ (Oooo Big scary supervillain mastermind)

TML to redo the lighting in their entire house because "It just didn't seem right"


----------



## Ćerulean

ENFJ

TML to volunteer to be flown into a black hole


----------



## Nickel

INTJ or INTP

Type most likely to be a hipster?

ALSO:


skycloud86 said:


> tml to end up on the show jersey shore
> 
> 
> 
> INTP
Click to expand...

trololo xD


----------



## blit

ISFP

TML to commit suicide?


----------



## skycloud86

Rapunzel said:


> INTJ or INTP
> 
> Type most likely to be a hipster?
> 
> ALSO:
> 
> trololo xD


Wow, that was a horrific mistake. Either I answered an earlier post, or Cerulean edited their post. No type overall would be stupid enough to go anywhere near that rubbish.

edit - I was responding to TickTalk.


----------



## StandingTiger

Muck Fe said:


> TML to commit suicide?


INFP.

TML to make their bed every morning, even if no one is coming over?


----------



## Nickel

ISTJ or ISFJ.

TML to own a Macbook Pro?


----------



## PurpleTree

Rapunzel said:


> ISTJ or ISFJ.
> 
> TML to own a Macbook Pro?


INTJ/INTP

TML to own a monkey?


----------



## StandingTiger

ENFP. We would just do something weird like that.

TML to belch in public?


----------



## Sily

ESFP

Type most likely to think Bill Hicks is a GOD.


----------



## Ćerulean

@hmwith ENFP. They do a lot of weird things apparently. ^^

@Sily ISTP oO

TML to register for an online forum


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin

infp

type most likely to fight someone after being insulted.


----------



## fouxdafafa

ENTJ

TML to spend all day on the computer?


----------



## StandingTiger

Any XNXP.

TML to have "strange" sexual fetishes outside of the "norm"?

@fouxdafafa - On a side note, ENTJs usually have a pretty good grip on their anger. I'd say it would more likely be ESTJs.


----------



## fouxdafafa

^yea maybe 

Andddd ESTP


TML to be a Star Trek fan?


----------



## Nickel

INTPs. (Though I'm a closet Trekkie.)

Type most likely to not care about politics?


----------



## Sily

personalityjunki said:


> Definitely ISTP just cuz they're so nonchalant.
> 
> TML to be jealous?


ENFJ.

TML to handle WELL all the responsibilities that go along with being a Prince or Princess. Watching royal wedding now and just thought of this question.


----------



## Ćerulean

ESFJ

Type most likely to play bass guitar


----------



## SQR

ISTP

TML find gold.


----------



## IonOfAeons

ISTJ

Type most likely to go out drinking three or more days in a row.


----------



## TickTalk

&[URL=http://personalitycafe.com/misc.php?do=dbtech_usertag_hash&hash=262 said:


> #262[/URL]erulean;1238655]ESFJ
> 
> Type most likely to play bass guitar


I play bass and I'm an ENTP!

3 day drinking binge? ENFP!

Type most likely to have hilarious anxieties?


----------



## 3053

INFP

TML to be obese


----------



## blit

ESFP


TML to hold a Guinness World Record?


----------



## PurpleTree

ENTJ.

TML to have memorized over a hundred digits past the decimal in pi?


----------



## The Exception

ISTJ

Type most likely to use a supercomputer to achieve a world record for the most digits of pi calculated.


----------



## SQR

NeonBomb said:


> INFP
> 
> TML to be obese


actually i'd say ENFP.
--
INTJ

TML to bargain hunt at a thrift store.


----------



## IonOfAeons

ISTJ

TML to build a cannon to launch octopi at the people across the street?


----------



## blit

ENTP

TML to live in a cave for 2+ years?


----------



## IonOfAeons

INTJ

TML to want to live in a forest?


----------



## StandingTiger

INFP or ENFP. We'd be at one with nature and the beauty of the forest. Think Pocahontas (ENFP).

TML to take a crap on his/her teachers' desk?


----------



## IonOfAeons

ESTP

TML to lie in bed for hours listening to music and thinking?


----------



## skycloud86

INTP.

TML to write a national anthem?


----------



## Sily

skycloud86 said:


> ...TML to write a national anthem?


First thing that hit me was ISFJ, but I'm changing answer to ISFP.

TML to participate in female mud wrestling?
TML to enjoy watching female mud wresting?


----------



## StandingTiger

ESFP both ways, though also ESTP for the second one.

TML to be an anarchist?


----------



## TickTalk

hmwith said:


> ESFP both ways, though also ESTP for the second one.
> 
> TML to be an anarchist?


ENTP or ENFP

TML to have trouble holding a job?


----------



## IonOfAeons

INFP

Type most likely to stop and ask for directions?


----------



## blit

hmwith said:


> I think they'd be the least likely to be obese, actually, with INTJs or INTPs being the most likely. Interesting.


INTPs are stereotyped/known for being ectomorphic for reasons such as being too lazy to eat. 



hmwith said:


> INTP.


Two letters: NP. 
Not finishing books is the hobby.


Why do you hate us so much?
_________________________________

xNFx

TML to hate INTPs?


----------



## StandingTiger

Muck Fe said:


> INTPs are stereotyped/known for being ectomorphic for reasons such as being too lazy to eat.


And too lazy to exercise and prone to excess alcohol consumption! I know some overweight INTPs. I know more overweight INTJs, however. Is the hating INTPs comment directed toward me? INTPs are my favorite type. _Seriously._ Why do you think or how did you gather that I don't like INTPs?

_________________________________

ESFJ. They just don't get INTPs at all. They think they're "kooky". I've seen it again and again.

TML to listen to death metal?


----------



## Skum

Death metal?
INTx.

TML to spend $700 on a "life force healing power crystal" collection?





i swear if you people say INFP....


----------



## blit

hmwith said:


> And too lazy to exercise and prone to excess alcohol consumption! I know some overweight INTPs.


Probably more often in the later years. :sad:, :dry:


hmwith said:


> Is the hating INTPs comment directed toward me?


Yes. "hating."


----------------------

*INFJ*, INTP, ISFP, ENFP

TML to be bullied? *not directed at anyone


----------



## snail

INFP *sigh*


Type most likely to tell us to get over it.


----------



## blit

ESTJ

TML to complete a successful cartwheel on the first try?


----------



## Inveniet

> TML to complete a successful cartwheel on the first try?


ISTP, ESTP

Type most likely to own a gun.


----------



## IonOfAeons

ISTP naturally.

Type most likely to listen to progressive music with about 10+ time signature changes?


----------



## TickTalk

ENTP. All over the place music. I love it.  But I wonder if that's just me.

TML to build a bomb for fun.


----------



## Sily

TickTalk said:


> .....TML to build a bomb for fun.


Without getting drunk 1st - INTJ, INTP

Have to get drunk 1st - ENFP, INFP

TML to shave private parts due to need to "look good down there." (Male & Female)


----------



## Konan

ESFJ or maybe ISFJ and no I am not admitting anything!!! lol
TML to spend the whole day to build a snowman just to destroy it in 2 seconds?


----------



## Moss Icon

Konan said:


> TML to spend the whole day to build a snowman just to destroy it in 2 seconds?


ENTJ

TML to use 'lol' and 'roflmao' and general text speak _waaaaaaaaay _too much and otherwise butcher the English language "by talkin lyk dis lolz!"


----------



## SQR

ESFP or ESFJ

TML to trust themselves with a scissor and cut their own hair?


----------



## Near Lawliet

INFJ
Type most likely to fail a foreign language course?


----------



## Chinchilla

ESFP

Type most likely to go insane but in a way that changes the world? I.e., Insane genius


----------



## Konan

INTP
TML to play with legos by themselves at age 40?


----------



## Chinchilla

INTP... Type most likely to go insane.


----------



## Konan

INFP
TML to never studied for a test but still aced it?


----------



## StandingTiger

ENTP.

TML to type in AlTcApS?


----------



## Beatrice

ENFP

Type most likely to jump off the highest, most scary high-dive at the swimming pool?


----------



## Chinchilla

ENTJ

Type most likely to become president and be successful and good at it?


----------



## fouxdafafa

ENTJ

Type most likely to enter a pie eating contest?


----------



## pretty.Odd

ESFP

TML to enjoy hunting.


----------



## StandingTiger

ISTP/ISTJ?

TML to enjoy reality TV shows?


----------



## nevermore

ESFx

Type most likely to be a vegetarian.


----------



## fouxdafafa

INFP

TML to marry for money?


----------



## Moss Icon

fouxdafafa said:


> TML to marry for money?


ESTP/J

Type most likely to turn to the Dark Side of the Force


----------



## nevermore

INTJ

Type most likely to enjoy Taco Bell.


----------



## Konan

INTP
TML to sleep in the nude?


----------



## StandingTiger

ENFP.

TML to grow a garden?


----------



## chickpeaax

INFP.

TML to forget their own birthday?


----------



## StandingTiger

ENTP. It's just another day to them. "What's the point of celebrating one's day of birth? It's arbitrary."

TML to be on the Atkins diet?


----------



## Consistently Inconsistent

hmwith said:


> ENTP. It's just another day to them. "*What's the point of celebrating one's day of birth? It's arbitrary*."
> 
> TML to be on the Atkins diet?




I've said that *EXACT* sentence before. :crazy:


As for the question, xNFJ, maybe? 




TML to make YouTube Poop?


----------



## Beatrice

Ugh. Hate that Poop. ENFP, probably. 

TML to read all the Harry Potter books in four days?


----------



## SQR

ISFP?

TML be the first to volunteer for a man-mission to Mars?


----------



## Moss Icon

SQR said:


> TML be the first to volunteer for a man-mission to Mars?


ENTJ

Type most likely to pop their collar


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin

No idea,estp in a joke perhaps.

TML to create an artists movement?


----------



## Sily

etherealuntouaswithin said:


> ...TML to create an artists movement?


INFP/ISFP

TML to look like this at age 30, 40, 50, 60 (Doc Brown):


----------



## Konan

INTP
TML to become rich and buy their own island?


----------



## Beatrice

ISTJ

TML to have an account at personalitycafe?


----------



## skycloud86

ISTJ

TML to read xkcd?


----------



## pretty.Odd

XNTPs. Hands down.

TML to enjoy hiking.


----------



## skycloud86

ISTP

TML to be reading under a tree in a park?


----------



## Fleetfoot

ISFP

TML to be a nudist?


----------



## skycloud86

ENTJ

TML to have a pony avatar?


----------



## StandingTiger

XSFX?

TML to be a klutz?


----------



## pretty.Odd

ENFP

TML to start their own religion?


----------



## skycloud86

ISFP

TML to destroy a religion?


----------



## Chinchilla

INFJ

Type most likely to destroy a religion?


----------



## Woody

INTJ

Type most likely to write a love song?


----------



## Sily

Woody said:


> ...Type most likely to write a love song?


ISFP

TML to look like this:


----------



## Fleetfoot

ESxP

TML to dye their hair pink?


----------



## Aleksei

ESFP.

TML to hit the snooze button a dozen times?


----------



## SQR

ENxP

TML lucid dream?


----------



## Aleksei

INFJ.

TML to try to stand on their head and write with their feet?


----------



## Who

ENTP

TML to get a bunch of their friends to stare at the ceiling making comments like "what _is_ that thing?" just to see if it makes anyone else look up.


----------



## Aleksei

ENTP also.

TML sneak into the movie theater


----------



## skycloud86

INTJ

TML to own a Kindle?


----------



## Sily

skycloud86 said:


> ...TML to own a Kindle?


INFJ

TML to look like this on most days:


----------



## skycloud86

INFP

TML to miss the Arcade?


----------



## Sily

skycloud86 said:


> ...TML to miss the Arcade?


INXP

TML to create an Arcade game.


----------



## skycloud86

INTP

TML to have fed their Cafe Petz?


----------



## Sily

skycloud86 said:


> ...TML to have fed their Cafe Petz?


INFP. :laughing:

TML to have downloaded 208,567 e-books to their computer, 5,230,000 songs & 7,002,675 movies/TV shows*. 

*(that's just a rough estimate)


----------



## Donkey D Kong

Sily said:


> INFP. :laughing:
> 
> TML to have downloaded 208,567 e-books to their computer, 5,230,000 songs & 7,002,675 movies/TV shows*.
> 
> *(that's just a rough estimate)


Ixxx (only an introvert would spend THAT much time downloading stuff)

TML to know how many licks it takes to get to the center of a tootsie pop?


----------



## The Hungry One

Seems like a quirky NF kind of thing. I'd say INFP because I know I'd really really wanna know. 

I want a second opinion on this question!

TML to know how many licks it takes to get to the center of a tootsie pop?


----------



## Fleetfoot

It seems that only an INxx would care, so I'm going to say INTP.

TML to get hit by a bus.


----------



## blit

Tawanda said:


> It seems that only an INxx would care, so I'm going to say INTP.


About 300 (juicy licks) - 700 (dry licks), 7 year old mouth.

----------------------------

INxP

TML to look for the other end of a rainbow?


----------



## The Exception

ENFP

TML to write their life story and have it become a bestseller?


----------



## Chinchilla

ISFJ

Type most likely to lie about their life story, get away with it, and have it become a best seller?


----------



## Donkey D Kong

Chinchilla said:


> Type most likely to lie about their life story, get away with it, and have it become a best seller?


Probably an INFJ/INTJ

TML to lock themselves IN the car.


----------



## Who

ENFP. Hasn't happened to me but apparently we're blonde by default.

TML to sponsor a vegetarian?


----------



## ctang15

I don't think any types will actually the "sponsor a vegetarian" thing seriously, unless they're drunk. As for types most likely to get drunk...well...probably...depends...um...:laughing:

Type most likely to achieve world domination?


----------



## Sily

ctang15 said:


> ....Type most likely to achieve world domination?


ENTJ

Type most likely to have written this note (they are upset about *rocket pubes*):


----------



## pretty.Odd

ESTJ


TML to be a hermit.


----------



## Empress Appleia Cattius XII

INFP

Type most likely to become a nudist.


----------



## blit

ENFP

TML to film a documentary?


----------



## Chinchilla

ENTP

Type most likely to vote for Ron Paul in 2012? Yes, he is confirmed running.


----------



## ctang15

INTJ

Type most likely to secretly enjoy being trolled/bullied?


----------



## The Exception

I have no idea. INFP?

Type most likely to start a type most likely thread?


----------



## IonOfAeons

INFP

Type most likely to have their brain function severely affected by lack of sleep?


----------



## ctang15

I**J

Type most likely to escape from a class discussion without anyone ever finding out?


----------



## Konan

INTJ 
TML to think of a genius idea but then forgets what it was right before doing something with it?


----------



## Moss Icon

Konan said:


> INTJ
> TML to think of a genius idea but then forgets what it was right before doing something with it?


*NTP

TML to think that any given scene/music-base subculture is all about image and clothes


----------



## Konan

ESFJ 
TML to believe that fictional creatures (e.g dragons) truly exist?


----------



## ctang15

.....INF*

Type most likely to be the stereotypical anime class rep?


----------



## dagnytaggart

ENTJ (yes, a lot of ENTJs I know are into anime...lol)

TML to cause a scene in public (as in, punching a wall right then and there) because he lost a game of tennis?


----------



## StandingTiger

Who said:


> ENFP. Hasn't happened to me but apparently we're blonde by default.


An Ne-dom could figure out how to get out of a vehicle, even if the door handles and unlock buttons were broken.



Axe said:


> Ixxx (only an introvert would spend THAT much time downloading stuff)


If you feel that way, you'd be very surprised checking out my hard drive.

___________________________________

I think it would be most dependent on being an Enneagram 8w7.

TML to bartend?


----------



## dagnytaggart

ESTP.

TML to buy three pomeranians?

(these ridiculous things....)


----------



## Fleetfoot

ESFP

TML to take Glenn Beck seriously?


----------



## The Exception

ESTJ

TML to chain smoke.


----------



## Michael82

ISTP

TML to avoid libraries?


----------



## The Exception

ESxP


TML to win an eating contest?


----------



## ctang15

ES*P

Type most likely to have created my avatar when she's 13?


----------



## Chinchilla

INFJ

Type most likely to find INTP as the most annoying type?


----------



## ctang15

ISFJ

Type most likely to have archery as a hobby?


----------



## Chinchilla

ISTJ

Type most likely to be considered annoying by everyone?


----------



## ctang15

ENFP

Type most likely to play dumb?


----------



## Donkey D Kong

ctang15 said:


> ENFP
> 
> Type most likely to play dumb?


ESTP (I know this from experience)

TML to learn an entire Megadeth album on a banjo?


----------



## ctang15

*NFP

Type most likely to play Devil's Advocate?


----------



## Moss Icon

ctang15 said:


> *NFP
> 
> Type most likely to play Devil's Advocate?


ENT*

3-fold question! Types most likely to be...

1) The lead singer/guitarist
2) Bass player
3) Drummer


----------



## StandingTiger

ENFP and ENTP, since those two have the least developed Se.
INFP and INTP too, since they also have very low Se.

TML to wear a tie every single day, regardless of profession, for no apparent reason?


----------



## Chinchilla

ENTJ




absent air said:


> ESTP
> 
> TML most likely trip over a obstacle?




Type most likely to notice the error in this post?


----------



## Michael82

Chinchilla said:


> ENTJ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Type most likely to notice the error in this post?


INFP

TML to be pissed off for having a near-perfect mark for any exam?


----------



## Chinchilla

INTP.

We have a problem with perfection. If it is going to be that close it had better be perfect instead. 

Type most likely to be number 1 in their high school class... but not intelligent at all?


----------



## Citruss

pretty.Odd said:


> INTP
> 
> Type most likely to steal garden gnomes from their neighbors' yards.


LOL. This cracked me up. Though, I've never done that myself.
:tongue:


----------



## Mr.Xl Vii

Chinchilla said:


> INTP.
> 
> We have a problem with perfection. If it is going to be that close it had better be perfect instead.
> 
> Type most likely to be number 1 in their high school class... but not intelligent at all?


ESFJ, I know a bunch of female esfj overachievers that were seriously dumb as a sack of bricks

TML to be a fan of weird/creepy indie movies


----------



## StandingTiger

XNFP. The only people I personally know who watch those things are such.

TML to refuse to put a relationship status on _Facebook_?


----------



## ctang15

*STJ. They will blindly obey the cyber safety lessons taught in school even though telling their relationship status rarely if ever causes any harm.

Type most like to die of old age?


----------



## ctang15

ctang15 said:


> Type most like to die of old age?


Question too dodgy? How about....

Type most likely to rationalize a religion?


----------



## skycloud86

INFJ.

TML to run a MBTI forum?


----------



## Sily

INFJ

Type most likely to write in invisible ink....


----------



## pretty.Odd

INFP


TML to eat six bags of cheetos in ten minutes?


----------



## StandingTiger

EXFP. I've seen it done by both.

TML to be obsessed with strobe lights?


----------



## Fleetfoot

ESFP

TML to be on the show 1,000 ways to die?


----------



## ctang15

ENTP?

Type most likely to start a perfectly rational religion and convince everyone else to follow it?


----------



## Konan

ENTJ
TML to stop their car even if there are a bunch of other cars behind them to not hit a chipmunk?


----------



## skycloud86

ISFJ.

TML to download illegally?


----------



## MissJordan

INTP.

The most likely to not be bothered to type "The most likely" and instead invent acronym "TML"?


----------



## Konan

INTJ
TML to not practice safe sex?


----------



## skycloud86

ENTJ.

TML to post a random type in this thread?


----------



## Land4Marz

Type most likely to commit murder and be fine with it....


----------



## ctang15

*STP



ctang15 said:


> Type most likely to post the most dodgy question on this thread?


This is a serious question.


----------



## OrangeSoda

ctang15 said:


> Type most likely to post the most dodgy question on this thread? :tongue:


INTJ


TML to seriously consider taking advice from Charlie Sheen?


----------



## Konan

ESFP
TML to fall asleep in church?


----------



## Fleetfoot

ESTP

TML to watch Lifetime movies all day.


----------



## Konan

ISFJ 
TML to eat candy while brushing their teeth?


----------



## StandingTiger

ENFP.

TML to give up on something, because the person is disheartened?


----------



## Konan

Not sure.. ISFX?
TML to win a "best cosplay" award at an anime convention?


----------



## Donkey D Kong

xSxP

TML to write a paper about anarchism in world history class, when the original topic was communism?


----------



## StandingTiger

INFP.

TML to be a film nerd?


----------



## Moss Icon

hmwith said:


> INFP.
> 
> TML to be a film nerd?


INT*


TML to be genuinely believing the apocalypse is coming today/tomorrow ?


----------



## Chinchilla

ENFP

Type most likely to join a secret society?


----------



## StandingTiger

Chinchilla said:


> ENFP


You really think? We're pretty anti-traditional and challenge beliefs, in general. This response would likely be someone with Fe, I'd say. You don't want to start a religious thread in the ENFP forum...

___________________________

IXFJ, looking for answers.

TML to "tag"?


----------



## Mr.Xl Vii

ESFP

TML to be at a lady gaga concert


----------



## Fleetfoot

Also ESFP

TML to end up dead in a river due to a dispute with their SO?


----------



## ctang15

INFP

Type most likely to think that lying is the deadliest sin?


----------



## Beatrice

ISTJ

TML to run a very successful company?


----------



## Sily

ENTJ

TML to be the next one to come up with a *new* typology system. Newer than Myers-Briggs or Keirsey or cognitive functions...


----------



## Chinchilla

INFJ... From what I can tell they pay attention to people a lot.

Type most likely to start a secret society?


----------



## Sily

Chinchilla said:


> INFJ...
> 
> Type most likely to start a secret society?


INTP.

1. TML to think this is a worthwhile way, to spend the day (setting up dominos).






2. TML to enjoy the music played in that video.


----------



## personalityjunki

1. lol, INTP

2. umm, ENFP

TML to win Prom Queen?


----------



## Sily

personalityjunki said:


> .......
> 
> TML to win Prom Queen?


ESFP

TML to enjoy gardening.


----------



## StandingTiger

IXFP or XNFP.

TML to be a Scientologist?


----------



## StandingTiger

[double post]


----------



## Konan

INTP/INTJ 
TML to have the ability to persuade their friends in doing foolish things?


----------



## StandingTiger

ENXP. Both of those types are infamous for that...

TML to wear lots of make up?
TML to not own any make up?


----------



## Konan

Most make-up: ENFJ
Least: INTP
TML to pick Sasori as their favorite Akatsuki member?


----------



## Donkey D Kong

ISTP

TML to have post-anime depression? (getting depressed after finishing an anime series)


----------



## ctang15

INFP

Type most likely to:
spend hours figuring out how to use a new appliance when there is a manual?
piss off a friend by asking him/her how to use the new appliance when there is a manual?


----------



## Beatrice

Spending hours trying to figure it out- XNTJ
Asking a friend- ENFP

TML to get very competitive while on the go-kart track.


----------



## ctang15

ESTP

Type most likely to be passive-aggressive?


----------



## Donkey D Kong

ESxP

TML to bullshit their entire essay and still get a perfect grade?


----------



## Fleetfoot

ENTP....that used to be me in high school/early college and I was an ENTP then. 

TML to have a hoarding problem (animals, things, babies, what have you etc.)?


----------



## Donkey D Kong

xNFx (I have a hoarding problem, as well as a few other xNFx's that I know)

TML to appear energetic one day, and be lethargic the next day?


----------



## MissJordan

ENFP




With reference to this:



hmwith said:


> [double post]


TML to double post?


----------



## ctang15

ENFP

Type most likely to be immune to peer pressure?


----------



## Donkey D Kong

INTJ

TML to commit domestic abuse?


----------



## Nostradumbass

Axe said:


> INTJ
> 
> TML to commit domestic abuse?


ESFJ
Most likely to listen to like lady gaga?


----------



## Konan

ESFP?
TML to fall asleep in class but can still do the assignment/homework for the class they slept in?


----------



## StandingTiger

MisterJordan said:


> TML to double post?


Whichever type has a shitty internet connection that posts his comment twice.

_________________________________________

ENFP, ENTP, INTP.

TML to start arguments for no reason?


----------



## Chinchilla

ENTP INTP ESTP

Type most likely to go to "Jesus Camp"? If you don't know what it is, look it up.


----------



## Sily

Chinchilla said:


> ...Type most likely to go to "Jesus Camp"? If you don't know what it is, look it up.


ENFJ

TML to run for President of the USA.


----------



## Intuitiver

Sily said:


> TML to run for President of the USA.


That's really wondering question!!


----------



## Chinchilla

ESTJ

Type most likely to be awesome?


----------



## Konan

ENFP 
TML to go commando in public?


----------



## ctang15

ESTJ

Type most likely to think they're special because they have Asperger Syndrome and their father got divorced twice?


----------



## Konan

INFP
TML to like to swim in indoor pools rather then outdoor pools?


----------



## ctang15

I*FP

Type most likely to cry wolf?


----------



## Konan

ESTP
TML to cry "uncle?"


----------



## ctang15

ISFJ

Type most likely to lie about their personality type in an online community?


----------



## Donkey D Kong

ExFx

TML to lie to themselves and believe it?


----------



## Konan

INFP 
TML to post in every single thread in PerC?


----------



## Donkey D Kong

xNFP

TML to bully every person they meet, but love their pet more than anything in the world?


----------



## Konan

INTP 
TML to be open to cross dressing?


----------



## Donkey D Kong

ENFx

TML to use internet memes in their daily conversations?


----------



## Konan

INTP 
TML to ace a philosophy course?


----------



## Donkey D Kong

INxx

TML to eat a worm?


----------



## Chinchilla

ESFP

Type most likely to not be understood?


----------



## Konan

INTP
TML to play sonic the hedgehog for 24 hours straight?


----------



## Donkey D Kong

IxxJ (I've almost done that before)

TML to spend all of their money in one day?


----------



## Konan

ESFP
TML to be a Weird Al fan?

Also note: I did play sonic 24 hours straignt so your IXXJ guess could be my type as an INTJ.


----------



## StandingTiger

Chinchilla said:


> Type most likely to not be understood?


ENFP. People always think we're happy; it's called a mask.

Hijacked, but same answer if we're talking about old Weird Al. With his new music, I'd say ESFP.

TML to punch walls?


----------



## Konan

ENFP only angry....
TML to wear their pajamas to work/school?


----------



## Donkey D Kong

ISFP

TML to be a paranoid schizophrenic?


----------



## Konan

INFJ 
TML to complain to a resturant if their order is wrong?


----------



## Donkey D Kong

ESFJ

TML to sleep all day and stay awake all night?


----------



## StandingTiger

Every person I know who does this is an ENFP or ESFP.

TML to be a sex addict?


----------



## Donkey D Kong

ExFP

TML to complain about trivial things?


----------



## pretty.Odd

INTP...

TML to eat spaghetti cold?


----------



## Donkey D Kong

xNFP

TML to crack a joke at the wrong time?


----------



## pretty.Odd

ENTP...

TML to join the circus?


----------



## Donkey D Kong

ESFP

TML to make up pet names for all of their friends?


----------



## StandingTiger

Hijacked. Um, ESFP.

TML to have a pet bunny?


----------



## Donkey D Kong

ENFP

What ENFP doesn't love bunnies?


TML to be full of shit?


----------



## pretty.Odd

Neither 

TML to be a president.


----------



## Paragon

ENTJ

The most likely to beat the world record marathon runner?


----------



## pretty.Odd

ISTJ

TML to carry a walking stick?


----------



## Donkey D Kong

ESTP, just to confuse people

TML to buy >80 games on steam, but never play any of them?


----------



## Sily

Axe said:


> ?......
> 
> TML to buy >80 games on steam, but never play any of them?


ESFP

TML to bake the best apple pie.


----------



## Konan

ISFJ
TML to learn how to use their non-dominant hand be ambidexterious?


----------



## Donkey D Kong

xNFJ

TML to take everything literally?


----------



## Konan

INFX? 
TML to have dentures because of not taking care of their teeth?


----------



## Donkey D Kong

ISFP

TML to break their leg?


----------



## Consistently Inconsistent

ESxP

TML to spend more time looking for a shortcut than it would take to go the usual route?


----------



## Donkey D Kong

INxP

TML to cross dress in public?


----------



## Konan

ENFP 
TML to play checkers by themselves?


----------



## Donkey D Kong

INTJ

TML to switch their major more than once?


----------



## Konan

INTP
TML to accept any dare no matter what it is?


----------



## Donkey D Kong

ESTP

TML to have no sense of humor?


----------



## Konan

INTJ 
TML to dislike spicy foods?


----------



## Donkey D Kong

ESFJ?

TML to be a drug addict?


----------



## Konan

INTJ 
TML to fart in a classroom and blame it on somebody else? lol


----------



## Donkey D Kong

ESFx

TML to cry themselves to sleep?


----------



## Konan

ISFJ
TML to be the most athletic?


----------



## Donkey D Kong

I've actually contemplated on this before; I came up with xSTJ.

TML to be an abusive parent (physically abusive)?


----------



## Konan

ESTP
TML to love to have a slinky for a birthday present?


----------



## Donkey D Kong

INFJ

TML to hug every person they meet?


----------



## Konan

INFP 
TML to fall in love the easiest?


----------



## Donkey D Kong

ENFP

TML to appear to be a serial killer?


----------



## Beatrice

XNFP

TML to become an overnight youtube star


----------



## Consistently Inconsistent

IxTJ

TML to be a libertarian?


----------



## Donkey D Kong

Right libertarian - xSTP
Left libertarian xNTP

TML to be the class pet?


----------



## Waveshine

IxFJ.

TML to have Peter Pan Syndrome?


----------



## ctang15

ES*P

Type most likely to be addicted to workahol?


----------



## StandingTiger

Consistently Inconsistent said:


> IxTJ


I love that I was the complete opposite of that (ENFP), and I was class president in grade school. Defying the odds, bitches.

__________________________

ISTJ.

TML to view holidays as a reason to party hard?


----------



## Beatrice

ESFP

TML to be phobic about cicadas. I hate, hate, hate them.


----------



## Consistently Inconsistent

hmwith said:


> I love that I was the complete opposite of that (ENFP), and I was class president in grade school. Defying the odds, bitches.


Oops, I thought I was answering the "TML to be a nihilist?" question, I didn't see that someone else posted another question. XD


----------



## ctang15

ESFJ

Type most likely to:
-not have studied for a test but still got 100%?
-not have rehearsed for a play but still pulled it off perfectly?


----------



## Waveshine

TML to not have studied for a test but still got 100%: INTP.
TML to not have rehearsed for a play but still pulled it off perfectly: ESFP.

TML to cheat on a test?


----------



## StandingTiger

ESFP.

TML to not let a friend cheat off their test?


----------



## ctang15

E*TJ

Type most likely to follow a set procedure even though it isn't the most logical/efficient way?


----------



## Fleetfoot

ISFJ (or, in a different situation where your boss is on your ass about that kind of stuff, almost every other type...it's more logical not to lose your job, as it is really fucking hard to find another one).

TML to be a racist?


----------



## StandingTiger

Most of the biggest racists I know are ESXX, but that's just from my personal experience.

TML to eat out often?

*EDIT:* I didn't mean that how it may be interpreted by those of you with dirty minds. This is a G-rated question.


----------



## skycloud86

ESxx

TML to be a professional association football player?


----------



## Fleetfoot

ESTJ

1. TML to get in trouble for this?







2. TML to be the security guards?


----------



## StandingTiger

ENXP.
XSTJ.

TML to have magical thinking?


----------



## Chinchilla

INFJ

Type most likely not to believe in magic and the supernatural?


----------



## StandingTiger

INTP.

TML to be noctural?


----------



## Chinchilla

INTP.

Type most likely to be convinced that they are a vampire?


----------



## Donkey D Kong

ISFP?

TML to be a stress-eater.


----------



## StandingTiger

Axe said:


> stress-eater


Does that term mean that one holds stress inside, absorbs the stress of others, is constantly stressed, shrugs off stress, or something else?


----------



## Donkey D Kong

hmwith said:


> Does that mean hold stress inside, absorb the stress of others, be constantly stressed, or something else?


It means eating because of stress


----------



## StandingTiger

Axe said:


> It means eating because of stress


XD Oh! Me and metaphors. Talk about assuming something is about the big picture when it's simple and to the point. Wow.

_________________________

I'd say XNFP.

TML to like jazz?


----------



## XL Sweatshirt

What?? Vampire?? ISFP???

TML to be a stress eater? xSxJ or xSTP.


----------



## XL Sweatshirt

Axe said:


> It means eating because of stress





hmwith said:


> XD Oh! Me and metaphors. Talk about assuming something is about the big picture when it's simple and to the point. Wow.
> 
> _________________________
> 
> I'd say XNFP.
> 
> TML to like jazz?


Damnit, I thought the same! haha. 

In that case, xSFP. 

TML to like jazz? ISTP.


----------



## ctang15

^ Question?

Type most likely to be able to daydream/zone out in the middle of chaos?


----------



## Donkey D Kong

INFP; I've done this before

TML to forget what they were going to ask in this thread?


----------



## goodgracesbadinfluence

INFP.

TML to buy new stuff just because it's new?


----------



## Waveshine

ESFP.

TML to have a hard time coming up with a question in games like these?


----------



## XL Sweatshirt

ISFP.

Type most likely to... lay around the house all day without turning on the television, radio, computer, or making a call on the phone?


----------



## ctang15

IN*P

Type most likely to have a Chaotic Neutral character alignment?


----------



## Donkey D Kong

ISTP

TML to crave cotton candy?


----------



## XL Sweatshirt

ISFJ.

TML to endure a LOTR extended edition marathon in one day?


----------



## Donkey D Kong

xSFx

TML to be optimistic?


----------



## ctang15

*SFP

Type most likely to have Chronic Backstabbing Disorder?


----------



## JackSparroww

istp

type most likely to fall victim to:


----------



## Donkey D Kong

INFP

TML to be obnoxious?


----------



## pretty.Odd

ENTP...

TML to win a game of poker?


----------



## Donkey D Kong

INTJ

TML to see a person once and assume they know how the person acts and what they like, and almost always be right about it? (in other words, "judge a book by its cover" and be spot on)


----------



## JackSparroww

INFP

Type most like to tell a great line ?


----------



## XL Sweatshirt

ESTP.

Type most likely to... reduce, reuse, recycle?


----------



## Konan

ESFJ 
TML to be a manga writer/artist?


----------



## XL Sweatshirt

INFP.

TML to want to be president as a child?


----------



## The Exception

ENTJ

TML to feel compelled to finish reading a book they didn't enjoy. I'm talking about recreational reading here, not stuff required for class.


----------



## JackSparroww

INFJ

Type most likely to kill it with fire ?


----------



## Konan

ESTP 
TML to blame others for their problems when depressed.


----------



## XL Sweatshirt

ESFP. 

TML to be a super thrifty, coupon-ing type spender?


----------



## Donkey D Kong

ESFJ

TML to be the class clown?


----------



## StandingTiger

EXTP.

TML to get "best laugh" in high school?


----------



## Beatrice

ENFP

TML to have ten kids?


----------



## ctang15

*SFP

When forced to make the decision between saving a loved one and ten strangers...
...type most likely to save the loved one?
...type most likely to save the ten strangers?
...type most likely to die to save all of them?


----------



## Donkey D Kong

INTx
xSTJ
xNFP

TML to memorize everything about a video game.


----------



## electricky

ISTx

TML to be a member of the SCA ?


----------



## Akrasiel

ESTJ
TML
Run away from home


----------



## ctang15

*NTP

Type most likely to represent Good Is Not Nice?


----------



## JMoney

ENFP
type most likely to be enfp?


----------



## skycloud86

ISTJ, of course.

Type most likely to mistype themselves?


----------



## pretty.Odd

INFJ

TML to be a monk?


----------



## Donkey D Kong

INFP

TML to cry at the end of Marley & Me?


----------



## Sily

Axe said:


> ...TML to cry at the end of Marley & Me?


**** (everyone)

TML to view the movie Patton more than 3 times.


----------



## shampoo

ISFP

Type most likely to bang u on the head?


----------



## ctang15

EST*



ctang15 said:


> Type most likely to only like what 95% of the people like and make sure that the other 5% will keep their mouth shut about not liking it?





shampoo said:


> ISFP


Are you sure? They might do the former but not the latter.

Type most likely to...
...XPLODE!$^@ when they're angry?
...remain calm but be passive-aggressive when they're angry?
...be uptight and speak very formally when they're angry?


----------



## Sily

Type most likely to...
...XPLODE!$^@ when they're angry?
...remain calm but be passive-aggressive when they're angry?
...be uptight and speak very formally when they're angry?

Ha! I've done all 3 @ various times & I'm INFP. I'm going w/IN**.

TML to drink alcoholic beverages @ breakfast. Tip of the hat to HST, wherever you might be these days.


----------



## violetta

ESTP....

TML to become richest person in the world??


----------



## Fleetfoot

ENTJ

TML to want to break unhealthy and silly world records (such as 'how long can you go without eating/sleeping' or 'how far can you fall from a building without dying?')


----------



## Konan

ENFP 
TML to not "stop, drop, and roll" when on fire?


----------



## Doctor von Science

INTP, just cuz we wouldn't notice.

Anyways, most likely to end up as a hobo wandering the streets for the rest of his life.


----------



## dizzygirl

ISFP maybe.. 
most likely to be the most rigid parent?


----------



## pretty.Odd

ESTJ

TML to be a stoner?


----------



## Donkey D Kong

xNxP


TML to be a cat person?


----------



## Doctor von Science

ENFP, totally.

Most likely to play with action figures well into adulthood?


----------



## dalsgaard

INFP

TML to win the lottery?


----------



## ctang15

ENFP

Type most likely to be cute. (as in adorable)


----------



## Donkey D Kong

INFP

TML to be annoying?


----------



## ctang15

ESFJ

Type most likely to rationalize their charitable actions?

e.g. [insert type here]: I'm only doing all the work because you can't do it right.


----------



## NoirAddict

ISTJ

Type most likely to sing out loud in public while walking without even bothering the curious stares of everyone he/she passes by...?


----------



## Packey

ENFP

Type most likely to suppress their anger.


----------



## ctang15

ISTJ

Type most likely to be accused of heresy?


----------



## NoirAddict

ENTP

Type most likely to think of the most accurate responses to "what type is most likely to...?"


----------



## StandingTiger

ENFP or INTJ. We take this seriously.

TML to change _Facebook_ pictures every single week?


----------



## Waveshine

ExFx

TML to actually like school?


----------



## ctang15

Normal school: *S*J
Catholic school: ESFJ

Type most likely to have written this:

Learning goals reflection:

One: I will use my diary to accurately record tasks and events
I have not improved the use of my diary. I realize that I need to record my tasks, but the reason I have not completed my tasks is because I just cannot find motivation to do it anymore. I am very attached to my own interests and I want to pursue them, but, for some reason, the more I fear being reprimanded for not completing my tasks, the more I procrastinate. I could never find the courage to speak up about this issue, and I still fear being confronted for it. And I am not proud of that.
Two: I will join a club
I have not joined a club yet. I continually forgot to ask about it. I really want to join a club that shares my interests, so I'll try again. However, I will no longer join a club just for the sake of earning house points or being in a club.
Three: I will participate more in everything: in class and other events
I believe I have generally participated in less events than last year, but have participated more fully in the few events I did participate in. I believe I should be more proactive in searching for events I may be interested in, but like clubs, I will no longer join just because I need something to be a part of or because I can receive house points.

The above reflections are my innermost thoughts and feelings, ones I never dared to communicate, and I will be devastated if I am to be confronted directly about it. Especially by my father, he just went through a divorce, and I would not even dare to even think about how he will react. So please, do not talk to me about it face to face.


----------



## Sparkle

ISTJ

TML to to lock their keys in the car


----------



## Waveshine

xNxP.

TML to fish for compliments?


----------



## Donkey D Kong

ExFP?

TML to be a fascist?


----------



## Consistently Inconsistent

ExTJ

TML to hate both prejudice & political correctness?


----------



## Donkey D Kong

INxP


TML to slash someone's tires?


----------



## Le9acyMuse

esxp

Type most likely to love World of Warcraft?


----------



## Waveshine

INxx.

TML to be that really annoying kid who constantly shouts into their headset in Xbox Live?


----------



## TechnoViking

ISFP - TML to be addicted to roleplaying games.


----------



## ILoveVampDiarys

TechnoViking said:


> ISFP - TML to be addicted to roleplaying games.


XSFP

TML to eat chocolate/sweet with the wrapper still on!  I've done before it was alright!
:wink:


----------



## Who

xNxP out of boredom and curiosity.

TML to come up with a random short phrase and tell their friends to laugh hysterically when they hear it, then pretend like it's their inside joke that "you had to be there" to understand when others ask why it's funny?


----------



## Consistently Inconsistent

ENxP

TML to make an Abridged Series?


----------



## Donkey D Kong

INTP

TML to become obsessed with Portal (the video game)?


----------



## ctang15

Also INTP.

Type most likely to be a Knight Templar?


----------



## Beatrice

ESTJ

TML to keep a well-maintained garden?


----------



## Aizar

ISFJ

Type most likely to write a fiction novel?


----------



## electricky

INFx. 

Type most likely to write short stories?


----------



## Consistently Inconsistent

ExFP

TML to become a nudist?


----------



## Chinchilla

ENFP

Type most likely to become Jewish after their long conflicts with Christianity?


----------



## Consistently Inconsistent

ENFP 

TML to make a good game show host?


----------



## ctang15

ESF*

Type most likely to be thought of as angry, but is only excited?


----------



## Consistently Inconsistent

ExTJ

TML to want to find Pokemon in real life?


----------



## NoirAddict

IxFP

TML to be totally disinterested in any type of sport and questions its usefulness in human life?


----------



## The Exception

INxP

Type most likely to stay up all night playing a video game because they are compelled to solve it?


----------



## Beatrice

ISTJ

Type most likely to think they can cut their own hair but only make it look horrible when they cut it?


----------



## Chinchilla

INFJ

Type most likely to have a religious confrontation with a homeless man?


----------



## Consistently Inconsistent

ESxJ

TML to do the opposite of they're told to do?


----------



## Pete The Lich

ENTP duh  you should know that

TML to make a gigantic paper air plane?


----------



## Waveshine

xNxP.

TML to crush on someone they barely know?


----------



## Quelzalcoatl

Goddammit, brain...


----------



## Quelzalcoatl

PeteTheZombie said:


> ENTP duh  you should know that
> 
> TML to make a gigantic paper air plane?


ENTP. And they'd round up other people to help them too. And they'll join in just because the ENTP can make it come over as though making the gigantic paper air plane is crucial to their existence. Of course, half way through, the ENTP will come up with some other awesome idea and goes to try to do that. The gigantic paper air plane can come later.



Pikazoid said:


> xNxP.
> 
> TML to crush on someone they barely know?


You’re a ninja. Bad. Anyway; An ENFP.

Type most likely to try to philosophise the logical place in the universe of their hamburger?


----------



## Pete The Lich

uhhh id again say that one is an ENTP just dickin around 

TYPE MOST LIKELY to complain about how hot they are while wearing a coat indoors?


----------



## ctang15

Eh, I guess that would be ENTP aswell. ^^;

Type most likely to treat everyone EXACTLY the same regardless of age, ability, allergies, and everything?


----------



## ForsakenMe

... INFP?

Type most likely to have the most DUIs (Driving Under the Influence) in one year.


----------



## Quelzalcoatl

ESTP.

Type most likely to feed seagulls hot sauce to study their inevitable suicidal behaviour following this event?


----------



## demonfart

INTP 

type most likely to become entrepreneurs?


----------



## Consistently Inconsistent

ENTJ

TML to be indecisive but also want to be in charge all of time?


----------



## dagnytaggart

ESFJ, for sure.

TML to have a daily routine of waking up, making breakfast, and talking to themselves out loud about what they plan to do that day, the priorities of their tasks, and about what they intend to accomplish. Basically, planning out loud to themselves.


----------



## elixare

ISTJ

TML to take over the world


----------



## StarStrucked

ENTJ
Type most likely to kill


----------



## ctang15

..ESTP

Type most likely to be possessive of their loved ones?


----------



## StarStrucked

ENFP.. or maybe ESFJ 
Most likely to live longer


----------



## dagnytaggart

ISFJ.

TML to be the man in my avatar?


----------



## Pete The Lich

hmmm ENTP maybe?
seems like something i would do... 
just give him one freaking bowl of trix... seriously!

TML to be a socially awkward penguin


----------



## SilverMoon

INFJ or INFP maybe?
type most likely to save the world?


----------



## Quelzalcoatl

ENTJ.

Type most likely to try to get their cat high by feeding it space-cake (cake baked with crumbled weed in it) because the result is hilarious?


----------



## StarStrucked

ESFP

Most likely to be a magician..


----------



## Fleetfoot

ENTP

TML to eat cat food?


----------



## NoirAddict

ENxP

TML to collect books because he/she likes the cover designs of the books (especially when a particular set is by the same author and has an overall design theme), how the paper feels and smells, etc...and not necessarily because he/she wants to read them?


----------



## redmanXNTP

demonfart said:


> INTP
> 
> type most likely to become entrepreneurs?


I would say of the NT's that that's by far and away ENTJ; INTP's are probably the least likely among the rationals. INTP's want and need a company structure to allow them to theorize and delegate.


----------



## demonfart

redmanINTP said:


> I would say of the NT's that that's by far and away ENTJ; INTP's are probably the least likely among the rationals. INTP's want and need a company structure to allow them to theorize and delegate.


thanks for the insight :3


----------



## ozu

ISFP

TML to have an Etsy shop.


----------



## redmanXNTP

demonfart said:


> thanks for the insight :3


Yeah, I figured out after I posted that this wasn't serious discussion.


----------



## elixare

redmanINTP said:


> I would say of the NT's that that's by far and away ENTJ; INTP's are probably the least likely among the rationals. INTP's want and need a company structure to allow them to theorize and delegate.


Sources say that ENTJs are better at working in an already existing and structured organization than starting from scratch though since Te also craves structure, though Te is also good at creating structure....

I'd say all the NTs need some extra ingridient in becoming a succesful entrepreneur

ENTJs - They can create structure and leading people well and getting things done, but they may lack the vision since their Ni is auxiliary. And entrepreneurship is a highly vision-intensive process. You literally need to envision (and often times, invent) a product and an organizational system from scratch and doing so is highly N intensive, and N is only auxiliary in ENTJs

ENTPs - They have the vision and the creativity to invent products and systems, but they may lack the conscientiousness to actually carry through their vision until the end....And entrepreneurship is a long term commitment that requires hard work, patience, and perseverance despite all the adversities. It also requires very long hours. The ENTP may not be able to handle those requirements properly.

INTJs - They have the vision and the creativity to invent products and systems AND they have the conscientiousness to actually carry through their vision until the end, working long hours, persevering despite adversities, etc. BUT, they may have problems interacting with other people...and when you're buliding a company, you're literally building a system composed of people so you need to be able to do it well. They also have the tendency to want to do everything themselves and don't delegate, and going one-man is rather inefficient and if you insist in doing so you may end up getting destroyed by an actual team. 

INTPs - ............................yeah I agree that they're the least likely to be successful in becoming an entrepreneur out of the NTs............

Ultimately entrepreneurship has the highest chance of succeeding when done by a team not by an individual


----------



## Sily

ozu said:


> ....
> 
> TML to have an Etsy shop.


INF*



TML to spend _all summer_ at the beach.


----------



## Fleetfoot

Sily said:


> INF*
> 
> 
> 
> TML to spend _all summer_ at the beach.


ESFP

TML to Tivo infomercials?


----------



## Who

ISFJ. I base this mostly on nothing. Unless they have no intentions to buy the product and are just amused at the useless thing they're hocking. Then ENFP.

TML to break an awkward silence by sharing a scheme on how to overthrow the government with the help of the others in the conversation followed by plans to conquer other nations until they achieve world domination?


----------



## ctang15

ENT*

Type most likely to have a vast collection of weapons?


----------



## Consistently Inconsistent

ctang15 said:


> Type most likely to have a vast collection of weapons?


Either xNTJ, out of paranoia, or xSTP, because they think the weapons look cool.

TML to think they're irresponsible despite the fact that other people think they're responsible?


----------



## Eerie

dagnytaggart said:


> INFJ.
> 
> TML to take a really enormous, juicy shit, take a phone pic of it, and text it to his friends? (I know a guy who does this regularly.)


omg.........entp


----------



## youngandbaroque

dagnytaggart said:


> TML to fire someone he cared about for stealing $$$ from the company to pay for his kid's hospital bills for terminal leukemia? And feel sorry for this guy, but for the sake of fairness, will not make an exception for him.


ISTJ

TML to write a fake autobiography


----------



## SilentScream

youngandbaroque said:


> ISTJ
> 
> TML to write a fake autobiography


ENTP 

Can I do two in one ??? Please.

Type most likely to _prevent_ the zombie apocolypse? Type _least_ likely to survive the zombie apocalypse

[i apologize if these questions have been asked before I haven't caught up on this thread yet]


----------



## Moss Icon

Jawz said:


> Can I do two in one ??? *Sure*
> 
> Type most likely to _prevent_ the zombie apocolypse? *INTJ* *(I have to say this in honour of an INTJ friend who is absolutely obsessed with killing zombies. He has numerous plans for averting a zombie invasion and even has "Zombie Killer" tattooed on his shoulder!)
> *
> Type _least_ likely to survive the zombie apocalypse? *ESFP*



Type most likely to watch Fox News _and _think of it as unbiased, fair, integral journalism?


----------



## dagnytaggart

Moss Icon said:


> Type most likely to watch Fox News _and _think of it as unbiased, fair, integral journalism?


ESFJ, definitely.

TML to be normally detached and calm, but have random days where they get really sensitive for no reason?


----------



## NoirAddict

INFP

TML to have a Messiahnic Complex?


----------



## Pete The Lich

INFJ

TML to drown themselves by accident from drinking to much water?


----------



## dagnytaggart

ENFP.

TML to greedily grab handfuls of those free bowl chocolates from a bank and stash it in their briefcase when no one's looking?


----------



## Jem11899

ENTP. Definitely. 

The type to most likely stay cooped up in their room all day because they don't want to leave their computer?


----------



## Pete The Lich

eaasyyy thats INTP

TML to hate apple because of the way sell their products?


----------



## dagnytaggart

INFJ.

TML to be on The Apprentice?


----------



## Pete The Lich

ENTJ

tml to use postit notes around the house sticking to things that annoy them?


----------



## pwiloson

PeteTheZombie said:


> ENTJ
> 
> tml to use postit notes around the house sticking to things that annoy them?


I just want to throw in that I am ENTJ and find the Apprentice the biggest load of shit on television.


----------



## Pete The Lich

pwiloson said:


> I just want to throw in that I am ENTJ and find the Apprentice the biggest load of shit on television.


i have no idea what the apprentice is i just saw donnald trump when i googled it so i guessed :O
my apologies sir


----------



## pwiloson

PeteTheZombie said:


> i have no idea what the apprentice is i just saw donnald trump when i googled it so i guessed :O
> my apologies sir


 Ah ha.

I'm quite sure DT is an ENTJ -- and that's why he's hosting the apprentice, not one of its 'stars'.


----------



## Geai

PeteTheZombie said:


> ENTJ
> 
> tml to use postit notes around the house sticking to things that annoy them?


ISTJ. Type most likely to play hard-to-get?


----------



## NoirAddict

dagnytaggart said:


> INFJ.
> 
> TML to be on The Apprentice?


Well I admire Apple's marketing style, and yet I'm an INFJ.



PeteTheZombie said:


> ENTJ
> 
> tml to use postit notes around the house sticking to things that annoy them?


Well, it probably depends on the purpose of doing so...but I'm guessing ISTJ...or an ENFP stuck in an unhealthy mood...

TML to be the kid who says, "No, Mom, not here", when his mom attempts to kiss him goodbye as he is dropped off at school?


----------



## Beatrice

ESTJ

TML to succeed in hacking a computer?


----------



## Fleetfoot

ENTP

TML to become a world-famous chef?


----------



## ctang15

*SFJ

Type most likely to make an excellent plan then sit around and talk about it all day, forgetting to put it to action?


----------



## demonfart

ENFP ?

TML to stay all night lurking the internet


----------



## rexlover91

intxs

tml to try and fart really loud


----------



## Pete The Lich

ESTP or ESFP (male)

TML to have an obsession with candles?


----------



## demonfart

oh. i dont really know o.0







INTP?

TML most likely to live with color pencils


----------



## Fleetfoot

ENFJ

TML to hate the heart symbol?


----------



## Pete The Lich

INTJ

TML to have anger issues?


----------



## ctang15

ESTJ?

Type most likely to crash in a reckless motorcycle stunt?


----------



## Consistently Inconsistent

ESxP

TML to become stressed & quick tempered about small things, but be good at staying calm & level headed when there are big issues?


----------



## pretty.Odd

ESFJ

TML to become a serial killer.


----------



## Donkey D Kong

It depends on how they work.

Untouchable violent criminal - ISTP
Mastermind - INTJ
Cult leader - ENFJ


TML to work at Hot Topic?


----------



## Pete The Lich

demonfart said:


> oh. i dont really know o.0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> INTP?
> 
> TML most likely to live with color pencils


INFP  my sister is le crazy for candles xD



Consistently Inconsistent said:


> ESxP
> 
> TML to become stressed & quick tempered about small things, but be good at staying calm & level headed when there are big issues?


definitely ENTP






hmm not a freaking clue
xxxx
any type that wants a job 

TML to say TMI! T.M.I.!!!!!


----------



## Donkey D Kong

ISFJ

TML to want more info, even if it creeps them out?


----------



## demonfart

INTP 

TML to never dance even when forced :d


----------



## ctang15

INTJ

Type most likely to start a clan?


----------



## Hunger

Type most likely to start a clan? 


I totally would. I prefer the term "Tribe" though, it just sounds wilder. ENFP here.

Type most likely to be an "experience junkie"?


----------



## SuperDevastation

ESTP and ESFP.

Type most likely to fight for their freedom and try to encourage others to do the same.


----------



## Pete The Lich

[deleted]

TML to be a neat freak?

ive been ninjaed!


----------



## clicheguevara

ISTJ
(At least my ISTJ father is a total neat freak.)

TML to become an astronaut?


----------



## Pete The Lich

INTJ or ENTJ maybe?
takes a whole lot of work to be an astronaut... i wanted to be one till i learn about it xD

TML to never show their work on math problems and get the right answer but get points off?


----------



## luemb

INTJ

TML to stay out in the rain?


----------



## Consistently Inconsistent

ENFP

TML to be a member of the:

1. Republican party?
2. Democratic party?
3. Libertarian party?
4. Green party?
5. Constitution party?


----------



## Kelly617

1. Republican party? xSTJ
2. Democratic party? xNFJ
3. Libertarian party? xNFP
4. Green party? ISFP
5. Constitution party? ENTJ

That's tough! XD

TML to wear mismatched socks on purpose.


----------



## truth.pride.love

Kelly617 said:


> TML to wear mismatched socks on purpose.


ENFJ! All of the one's in my life! Haha...

TML to have an emotional breakdown in public?


----------



## ctang15

INFP?

Type most likely to start a group of vigilantes?


----------



## Cloudlight

ENTP or ENTJ

Type most likely to be an assassin?


----------



## Consistently Inconsistent

ISTP or INTJ

TML to scream on a roller coaster & TML not to scream on a roller coaster?


----------



## Beatrice

TML to scream:ENFP 
TML to not scream: xSTJ

TML to post lots of Youtube videos of themselves singing?


----------



## Waveshine

ESFP

TML to stay up all night listening to music?


----------



## Beyond_B

INFP....
The type most likely to get really angry when interrupted...


----------



## pericles

ESTJ
Type most likely to burn an insect for fun.


----------



## Beatrice

INTJ

TML to, in a matter of preference, pick something that no one else picked because they wanted to be different.


----------



## clicheguevara

ENFJ from my experience


TML to play Pokémon on Nintendo GameBoy past age 15?


----------



## Geai

INTJ.

TML to explore the subject of the nature of reality.


----------



## Consistently Inconsistent

INTP


TML to be considered a hypocrite?


----------



## RachelAn

ENFP 

TML to be a Germaphobe?


----------



## Pete The Lich

xNFP i reckon

TML to set their alarm for x:xx + 1 because that extra minute.... makes all the difference


----------



## Life.Is.A.Game

ESFP

TML to cry at commercials


----------



## Hunger

Geai said:


> TML to explore the subject of the nature of reality.


 
I sire! I plead guilty in all my ENFP natured curiosity. ENFPs & INTPs also.



no.anger.just.love said:


> TML to cry at commercials


What sort of commercials?


Most likely to elobrate all the boring times in their lives so they end up convincing themselves that they are swimming in some hyper intense surreal reality? 

Also which type live from inside their head but not inside their head if you catch my drift?


----------



## Donkey D Kong

ExTP


Type most likely to brag about doing drugs?


----------



## Monty

XXTP

type most likely to eat something gross like a grubworm?


----------



## Beatrice

INTP

TML to collect belly button lint?


----------



## Fleetfoot

INTJ 

TML to be Uber Frosh?


----------



## Pete The Lich

ISTP? or ISFP?

TML to eat glue as a child?


----------



## pericles

ESTP
Type most likely to buy legal music .


----------



## amucha

ISFJ

TML to move on and become a healthy, well-functioning individual after a deeply traumatic experience.


----------



## Konan

ISTJ
TML to fall of the top of their house and land on their feet unharmed?


----------



## absent air

PeteTheZombie said:


> hmmm ESFJ?
> 
> TML to put sticky notes on everything?


INTP, sticky notes are my life

TML to backstab someone 9 times?


----------



## Pete The Lich

absent air said:


> INTP, sticky notes are my life
> 
> TML to backstab someone 9 times?


hmm that does seem true now that you think about it...
i use sticky notes a lot too :S i get upset when people use/move my special sticky notes i keep by the computer


ENTJ? do whatever it takes to get ahead


TML to want a corgi?


----------



## mushr00m

I'm assuming you mean corgi as in dog. INFJ
PML to for USA - Be a guest on Jerry Springer/ For the UK be a Jeremy Kyle guest?


----------



## MisterD

ESFP, scandalous! 

I haven't watched a show on Jeremy Kyle. 

TML to achieve wealth, then establish a space technology company that engineers spaceships/various space technology for humans to live in space/explore space.


----------



## Donkey D Kong

ENFJ


TML to never cry when they're depressed?


----------



## intrasearching

INTP




hmwith said:


> INFP.
> 
> TML to make their bed every morning, even if no one is coming over?


I have to say that I hate how often INFPs are thought of as suicidal.  

Anyway... TML to be a martyr?


----------



## LotusBlossom

ISFJ

TML to run off with that cute boy they just met in Vegas?


----------



## White River

ESFP I'd say.

TML to walk into a glass door?


----------



## mushr00m

INFP
TPL to steal the bosses job?


----------



## intrasearching

ENTJ

TML to believe in God


----------



## Donkey D Kong

ESFJ

TML to do this


----------



## firedell

Looks pretty messy, ESTP.

TML to eat their feelings?


----------



## Wendixy

INFP

TML to kick someone out of the library for whispering.


----------



## Consistently Inconsistent

ISTJ

TML to want to git rid of all technology?


----------



## intrasearching

INFJ

TML to go streaking through a large public event


----------



## Wendixy

ESFP

TML to be accident prone.


----------



## hello317

ESFJ
TML to have lots of pets.




Kayness said:


> ISFJ
> TML to run off with that cute boy they just met in Vegas?





amucha said:


> ISFJ
> TML to move on and become a healthy, well-functioning individual after a deeply traumatic experience.


 Really?


----------



## MisterD

Type most likely to make absolutes after a witnessing/hearing a singular event. For example, surfer gets bitten by a shark = surfing is dangerous and a shark will kill you or motor biker dies in crash = if ride a motor you will die.


----------



## caramel_choctop

MisterD said:


> Type most likely to make absolutes after a witnessing/hearing a singular event. For example, surfer gets bitten by a shark = surfing is dangerous and a shark will kill you or motor biker dies in crash = if ride a motor you will die.


IxFP

TML to murder someone. :tongue:


----------



## Wendixy

hello317 said:


> ESFJ
> TML to have lots of pets.


Aw no one answered this? 

ISFP 


To the one above,

ENTJ

TML to have 5+ children.


----------



## caramel_choctop

Wendy Wang said:


> ENTJ
> 
> TML to have 5+ children.


ESFJ. 
TML to start a hippie commune


----------



## Hunger

caramel_choctop said:


> TML to start a hippie commune


 
ENFP most likely to start one.
ISFP & INFP most likely to join one.


Most sexually expressive type?


----------



## ctang15

ESFP

Type most likely to have existential depression?


----------



## Donkey D Kong

INTx

TML to dance with their dog?


----------



## Fleetfoot

ISFP

TML to rob a bank for one dollar in order to get decent government-funded healthcare in prison in order to get a much needed surgery?


----------



## Donkey D Kong

xSTP


TML to be a drummer?


----------



## Coburn

ISTJ. 

Type most likely to get on a small fishing boat with a hydrophobiac and a marine biologist in search of a giant man-eating shark?


----------



## NoirAddict

ENTP

TML to doubt reality itself including his own existence?


----------



## dagnytaggart

INTP.

TML to ask obvious questions?


----------



## SuperDevastation

ESFP

Type most likely to be overprotective.


----------



## Beatrice

ENFJ

TML to truly believe in magic?


----------



## intrasearching

ESFP

TML to be homeless?


----------



## Pete The Lich

that can be any type but id say ISFP because they dont particularly care to be in the work force? iguess?
i dunno

TML to write WAY to hard with their mech pencil breaking it constantly


----------



## Wendixy

I do that really often... but I really don't know the correct type for this... I'll say ISFP lol

TML to be an alcoholic?


----------



## Owfin

ENFP

TML to enjoy being rickrolled.


----------



## Deguello

ESTP

Type most likely to be a narcissist


----------



## Ćerulean

Type most likely to be Transhumanist


----------



## pretty.Odd

INTP

TML to believe in the many worlds theory?


----------



## Owfin

INTP (but I do too!)

TML to be addicted to minecraft.


----------



## pretty.Odd

INTP

TML to be make things 20% cooler?


----------



## SuperDevastation

ISTP

TML to have a job at home (something I want to do)


----------



## clicheguevara

ISFJ

TML to mistype themselves?


----------



## Owfin

ISFJ

TML to walk with a skip in their step?


----------



## SuperDevastation

ESFP and slightly less often ISFP

TML to live on a mountain


----------



## Zerosum

INFP

Type most likely to run a marathon


----------



## SuperDevastation

ESFP and ESTP and possibly ISTP and ISFP

TML to fight against oppression (which actually does appeal to me btw).


----------



## Waveshine

xNFP.

TML to be a cloudcuckoolander?


----------



## Inky

Hmm... probably a type with really whacky Ne! xNxP.
Type most likely to steal the last cookie X)


----------



## Owfin

INTJ

TML to build castles and other huge buildings in minecraft?


----------



## Danielsearch

Near Lawliet said:


> ISFJ
> TML to enjoy watching Gremlins 2 at 4:00 am?


TML to enjoy watching Beetlegeuse at 4:00 am ISFJ.


----------



## Pete The Lich

Owfin said:


> INTJ
> 
> TML to build castles and other huge buildings in minecraft?


whoa whoa whoa this one does not get skipped

id say ISTJ or INTJ? A J lets put it that way

i try to do it! then im like meh ima go make a dragon

TML to enjoy cooking thanksgiving dinner?


----------



## Daydreamer09

PeteTheZombie said:


> whoa whoa whoa this one does not get skipped
> 
> id say ISTJ or INTJ? A J lets put it that way
> 
> i try to do it! then im like meh ima go make a dragon
> 
> TML to enjoy cooking thanksgiving dinner?


This one's hard in a way, anyone can enjoy cooking if they try. ESTJ.

TML to spend all day watching sappy romance films?


----------



## SuperDevastation

As far as I know, dominant feelers, especially ESFJ's 

TML to be vengeful


----------



## Consistently Inconsistent

IxTJ or IxFP


TML to be a Conservative Punk?


----------



## Ćerulean

TML to be consistently inconsistent?


----------



## Inky

I'd say any P type XD
Type most likely to be very talkative?


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

penpaperaser said:


> I'd say any P type XD
> Type most likely to be very talkative?


ENFP!!!
type most likely to become an opera singer


----------



## Rose for a Heart

ESFP, perhaps..
Type most likely to be a bit conceited?


----------



## SuperDevastation

ESFP or ESFJ, for different reasons

TML to be a movie/tv show critic


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

SuperDevastation said:


> ESFP or ESFJ, for different reasons
> 
> TML to be a movie and/or tv show critic


INTP
type most likely to kill animals as a child


----------



## Owfin

ENTJ

TML to be a Disney fanatic.


----------



## BroNerd

Owfin said:


> ENTJ
> 
> TML to be a Disney fanatic.


ENFP

TML to like country music.


----------



## myexplodingcat

INTP/INTJ

Types most likely to raise dragons for a living


----------



## Ćerulean

tml to date over the internet


----------



## SuperDevastation

ESFP, I think

TML to be cold and calculating, besides INTJ.


----------



## bananacrab

ENTJ.

TML to hate being asked for favors.


----------



## SuperDevastation

Consistently Inconsistent said:


> IxTJ or IxFP
> 
> 
> TML to be a Conservative Punk?


Probably ISTP. I consider myself one.


----------



## Owfin

XXXX :laughing:

TML to believe Rarity is the best pony?


----------



## StarStrucked

Your type.. whatever that is. =)

TML to always manage to make you believe they're "right" even though somewhere deep inside you, you know they're "wrong".. somehow.. :frustrating:


ENTJ


----------



## electricky

Yep that would be the Te type...


TMLT "like" over 1000 things on facebook?


----------



## Owfin

ESFP

TML to be a photographer?


----------



## Sovia

ISFP

Most likely to want to cut down a tree for no particular reason


----------



## Owfin

ESTP

TML to use Linux?


----------



## skycloud86

INTP.

TML to be a polyglot?


----------



## INTJellectual

ENTJ

TML to be a jack-of-all trade (can do different task incredibly)?


----------



## skycloud86

INTP

TML to know more than ten languages (natural not computer)?


----------



## Doodle

Chinchilla said:


> INFP or religious INTP
> 
> Type most likely to be homeless by choice?


Theres such a thing as a religious INTP? :s


----------



## Himu

skycloud86 said:


> INTP
> 
> TML to know more than ten languages (natural not computer)?



ENFP...or atleast thats what the the language learning chart shows:

Your personality type and language learning

TML to become a billionaire?


----------



## skycloud86

ENTJ

TML to not be a billionaire.


----------



## moonradio

INFP

TML to become a competitive eater


----------



## Monty

estp maybe

tml to mistype themselves?


----------



## Consistently Inconsistent

ISFP mistyping themselves as INFP.

TML to wear a Che Guevara shirt?


----------



## Sara Torailles

Torai said:


> Conspiracy-crazed INFJ who is preparing for the next post-apocalyptic situation.


I'd like to change this to INTJ, actually. INTJ's are more likely to be conspiracy crazed. Or ISFP's. Ni-Fi loop and all that.

As for wearing a Che Guevara shirt... Type Ones or Fours in the Enneagram.


TML to vandalize a piano, and make it look fabulous.


----------



## Deezzee

ISFP.

Type most likely to throw a surprise party on your birthday?


----------



## kittychris07

ENFJ? 

Type most likely to be the leader of a clique of catty people?


----------



## SugaSkull

ESFJ or ESFP?

Type most likely to go shopping obsessively?


----------



## Life.Is.A.Game

SugaSkull said:


> ESFJ or ESFP?
> 
> Type most likely to go shopping obsessively?


ISFJ 

Most hypocritical type


----------



## SugaSkull

To me personally...ENTP's. (still love most of them though.)

TML to be a pyro


----------



## maIstNermiTnJd

SugaSkull said:


> To me personally...ENTP's. (still love most of them though.)
> 
> TML to be a pyro


Any NT and the ESFP

Type most likely to bring a laptop with them to the bathroom while taking a crap?


----------



## Life.Is.A.Game

maIstNermiTnJd said:


> Any NT and the ESFP
> 
> Type most likely to bring a laptop with them to the bathroom while taking a crap?


lol ENFP

TML to be a germaphobe


----------



## SugaSkull

ISFJ...only because I know two of them that are like that. 

TML to sing random songs in public?


----------



## maIstNermiTnJd

SugaSkull said:


> ISFJ...only because I know two of them that are like that.
> 
> TML to sing random songs in public?


ESFP I knew one who sang all the time no matter where we were.

TML to be shot tempered?


----------



## Tainted Streetlight

maIstNermiTnJd said:


> ESFP I knew one who sang all the time no matter where we were.
> 
> TML to be shot tempered?


infp Impossible to know.

Type most likely to think "TML" means "Too Much Lettuce".


----------



## Life.Is.A.Game

lol ummm... ESFJ? bEcause they're barely ever online

TML to walk alone in a forest at night


----------



## TickTalk

no.anger.just.love said:


> lol ummm... ESFJ? bEcause they're barely ever online
> 
> TML to walk alone in a forest at night


INTJ's need their thinking time. And it's not logical to be afraid of forests at night. Right?

Type most likely to get over competitive in chess?


----------



## Bel Esprit

ENTP

Type most likely to forget about registering for college classes because they were stressed and overwhelmed at the time.


----------



## Borrowed Lunacy

INFP

Type most likely to hack into the government mainframe?


----------



## skycloud86

INTP.

TML to run a MBTI-related forum?


----------



## RandomlyChildish

INFP
type most likely to act weird...?


----------



## Near Lawliet

Wow, haven't been in this thread for so long!!! Define weird... ah well... hmm... My answer is INTP (basing this off of me).

TML to listen to their headphones at full volume in a library?


----------



## SugaSkull

ISFP

TML to sew, knit, crochet, etc?


----------



## donkeybals

isfp/istp

TML To do a cannon ball into a hot tub.


----------



## Near Lawliet

ESTP

TML to drink coffee at 3 am?


----------



## ctang15

INTP?

TML to hum songs to themselves in public and be surprised when someone notices?


----------



## PlainJane

INFP/J?

Type most likely to be strong and independent, but hides a sensitive and caring heart?


----------



## Waveshine

INFJ.

TML to be the little boy in the picture below?


----------



## ctang15

Hm, based on what he's saying ... INTx?

TML to be a prude?


----------



## INFJian

ISTJ with their commitment to discipline and duty

Hm, type most likely to create new words and use them in conversation.


----------



## Kito

ENTP?

Type most likely to ask if you're alright when you're sad, even though you were trying really hard not to look sad.


----------



## Ćerulean

to join the military?


----------



## SugaSkull

Kitzara said:


> ENTP?
> 
> Type most likely to ask if you're alright when you're sad, even though you were trying really hard not to look sad.


Since the poster didn't answer, I would say ISFJ.



Ćerulean;2114958 said:


> to join the military?


ENTJ?


TML to love electronica music?


----------



## Ćerulean

INTP

to not vote in the u.s.a. presidential election?


----------



## HandiAce

Ćerulean;2114999 said:


> INTP
> 
> to not vote in the u.s.a. presidential election?


INFP. Presidents have nothing to do with their own identity.

*The type most likely to fall for con men and false advertisements.*


----------



## Ćerulean

ISFP

to believe in conspiracy theories?


----------



## Playful Proxy

ISTJ

To have trouble in relationships?


----------



## Ćerulean

INFJ. Sounds like me.

to make the first move on a potential mate?


----------



## SugaSkull

ENTP
(^ that was in the response to the conspiracy theory one)
TML to be a medical examiner?


----------



## Ćerulean

isfj

to not give a eff?


----------



## ctang15

ISTP

TML to be weak-willed, but adaptable?


----------



## SuperDevastation

ISFP or ESFP

TML to be a conservative rebel (I happen to be one)


----------



## electricky

ESTP...

TMLT talk to animals?


----------



## ctang15

ENFP?

Type most likely to point out cliches in stories?


----------



## owlet

ESTP?

TML to be picky about food?


----------



## Gregory Start

(sounds like me...) INTP

conned by a sociopath


----------



## Borrowed Lunacy

ISTP

Type most likely to be forever alone?


----------



## Kito

INTP

Type most likely to fall asleep in the middle of the day on a train?


----------



## ctang15

INFP

Type most likely to devise the most ingenious revenge plan ever and end up forgetting what it's for in the first place?


----------



## Consistently Inconsistent

xNTP

TML to want to be an anime character?


----------



## ENTJam

SugaSkull said:


> ENTJ?


Sorry for off-topic. May I enquire as to why you say that ENTJs are the TML to join the military? I'm curious!


----------



## DarkSideOfLight

ENTP

TML to treat life as a game.


----------



## SugaSkull

goguapsy said:


> Sorry for off-topic. May I enquire as to why you say that ENTJs are the TML to join the military? I'm curious!


Hmmm, well, they are great strategist I think...very orderly (the ones I've known), can take command pretty easily, and mostly well versed in weapons and machinery. Once again, just from the few I've known. I guess they would make a better commander in the military than anything.


----------



## SugaSkull

DarkSideOfLight said:


> TML to treat life as a game.


Hmm...ESTP.

TML to exercise rigorously everyday?


----------



## DarkSideOfLight

SugaSkull said:


> Hmm...ESTP.
> 
> TML to exercise rigorously everyday?


Not really  I work out more then my ESTP friends. xSTJs should be even better at having scheduled exercising.


----------



## Donkey D Kong

SugaSkull said:


> TML to exercise rigorously everyday?


xSTP?

TML to wheelchair race in a hospital?


----------



## ctang15

ESTP

TML to commit regicide?


----------



## ENTJam

SugaSkull said:


> Hmmm, well, they are great strategist I think...very orderly (the ones I've known), can take command pretty easily, and mostly well versed in weapons and machinery. Once again, just from the few I've known. I guess they would make a better commander in the military than anything.


(LAST off-topic: oh, thanks! It's because I am an ENTJ and I wish to join the military as an officer....... so I was fascinated by what you said.)


----------



## SugaSkull

DarkSideOfLight said:


> Not really  I work out more then my ESTP friends. xSTJs should be even better at having scheduled exercising.


Oh, that was in response to treating life as a game...and to all ESTP's, in a good way, . But yeah, I agree XSTJ's would be best at that. 



goguapsy said:


> (LAST off-topic: oh, thanks! It's because I am an ENTJ and I wish to join the military as an officer....... so I was fascinated by what you said.)


You're welcome. I guess you picked well then. roud:

Ok...TML to spend the whole day at a kid's park?


----------



## ctang15

ISFP

As I said in post #1341: TML to commit regicide?


----------



## RachelAn

ISTP


TML to take cough and cold medicine through their nostrils.


----------



## niss

SugaSkull said:


> Hmmm, well, they are great strategist I think...very orderly (the ones I've known), can take command pretty easily, and mostly well versed in weapons and machinery. Once again, just from the few I've known. I guess they would make a better commander in the military than anything.


ISTJ - TML to be in the military.

Source


----------



## Bel Esprit

I would have said ISTP. ISTJ seems to be the highest, but ISTP is second.

TML to dislike being looked at.


----------



## Anubis

INFP

type most likely to have really bad posture?


----------



## ctang15

INTP

Type most likely to sniff their food before they eat it?


----------



## ENTJam

ENTJ

I know because I do that... sometimes... heheeh


TML to accept you for who you are?


----------



## Kwaran

ESFP

TML to cook a large meal for himself at 3 am?


----------



## Le Beau Coeur

That's a tough one hmmmm....

ESTP or ESFP


Type most likely to wish they could ride a unicorn.


----------



## ctang15

ENFP

TML to walk into McDonalds and order a MacGuffin?


----------



## Playful Proxy

ctang15 said:


> ENFP
> 
> TML to walk into McDonalds and order a MacGuffin?


Due to my own laziness on looking up what a MacGuffin is, I will assume it to be something odd to order. That being said, it would most likely be a ENxx type.

Type most likely to successfully take over the world.


----------



## Phoenix0

Signify said:


> Due to my own laziness on looking up what a MacGuffin is, I will assume it to be something odd to order. That being said, it would most likely be a ENxx type.
> 
> Type most likely to successfully take over the world.


ENTJ/ ENTP

Type most likely to skydive.


----------



## Kito

ESFP

TML to smash up a TV in anger?


----------



## Ćerulean

ENTP

to be Typist against other personality types?


----------



## EmpireConquered

INFJ= Type most likely to be emo
ENFP=Type most likely to have many love interests at the same time
ENTP=Type most likely to be a genius (pretty unfair here XD)
ENTJ=Type most likely to be a leader
INTJ=Type most likely to be a good strategist
INTP=Type most likely to be a bookworm and a theorist

XD


----------



## LykosGaiscioch

TML to work as a personal trainer at a gym --- and enjoy it?


----------



## Le Beau Coeur

ESTP

Type most likely to prefer typing on an antique typewriter instead of a modern computer.


----------



## kaleidoscope

INFP definitely !!!! 

TML to walk around all day with a lamp on their head as an accessory?


----------



## dulcinea

ENTP....trying out a new idea to be more efficient, maybe....

Type most likely to have 200 pairs of shoes in their closet


----------



## Bel Esprit

ESFP


TML to fail to realize an argument is dead and push until they're sure they've won.


----------



## Le Beau Coeur

ESTP

Type most likely to take photos of themselves and stick them on their wall or desktop.


----------



## ctang15

ESFx, maybe.

Type most likely to be a victim of typism?


----------



## Waveshine

Any SJ and INFP.

Type most likely to make a crappy interactive hentai game on purpose and then put in a scary-ass picture that says "NOOO!!!" whenever the player picks the wrong choice?


----------



## Le Beau Coeur

ISTP

Type most likely to be vegan.


----------



## Hycocritical truth teller

some SF type

type most likely do die daydreaming


----------



## Le Beau Coeur

ENFP

Type most likely to bore people do death.


----------



## Pete The Lich

ISTJ? then again an ISTJ wouldnt bore another ISTJ or ESTJ since presumably they enjoy working... :tongue:

TML to over use LOL or lmao?


----------



## Phoenix0

probably an NT because when I am bored by what the other person is saying thats all I reply with.

TML to give someone presents for no reason


----------



## EmpireConquered

According to this thread http://personalitycafe.com/entp-forum-visionaries/90603-dont-click-thread-4.html, I nominate ENTPs as the type most likely to open the pandora box


----------



## paper lilies

Phoenix0 said:


> TML to give someone presents for no reason


ENFJ, INFJ, ESTP, ISTP.

Type most likely to eat somebody else's sandwich? _Without asking first._


----------



## Ćerulean

ISTJ. I mean, come on.. they got duties to fulfill so they need the energy so that means nom nom

TML to desire to be an astronaut


----------



## Le Beau Coeur

ESTP or INTJ

Type most likely to swear in public.


----------



## paper lilies

Every SP I can think of.

Type most likely to try to get into Hogwarts?


----------



## cannibaltasticgummybear

INFP?
TMLT die a humiliating/undignified death?


----------



## donkeybals

Sounds like something I'd do. ENTP

TML To be a show off


----------



## cannibaltasticgummybear

ExxP. I'm gonna fess up and say that I'm the showoff of the century.
TMLT be a white kid from the suburbs raised by an upper-middle-class Mormon family who wears baggy pants, brags about a quarter ounce of weed and constantly throws up gang signs?
If any of you are from America like I am, you know what I'm talking about.


----------



## ctang15

I'm not from America, nor do I think I really know what you mean, but I'd guess ESTP.

TML to prefer dying a slow, painful death over dying a humiliating, undignified death?


----------



## INTJellectual

INTP.

Type most likely to be a pervert?


----------



## A Little Bit of Cheeze

ESFP.

Type most likely to have paranoia?


----------



## INTJellectual

Ni-Fi looped INTJ.

Type most likely to be psychotic?


----------



## Dashing

INTJ

Type most likely to turn into a banana.


----------



## 7rr7s

INFP.

Type most likely to have a sex addiction.


----------



## Waveshine

ESxP.

TML to run around the streets half-naked?


----------



## Sporadic Aura

ExxP for different reasons.

Type most likely to be a mute by choice?


----------



## WindowLicker

Eh.. once I went completely mute for 3 days. I thought I was never going to talk again. I'm ENFp. 

Type most likely to think that types are more likely to do things more than others while ignoring enneagram and other factors such as reading traumatizing books.


----------



## Sporadic Aura

xSFJ

Type most likely to fall madly in love after only one date?


----------



## ctang15

xNFJ

Type most likely to be iconoclastic?


----------



## Sporadic Aura

ENTP's

Type most likely to create their own religion in hopes of making a profit?


----------



## Jilau

xSTJ

Type most likely to believe in the occult?


----------



## abryant103

INFX

TML to be offended by something they were named "most likely" to do.


----------



## Bel Esprit

INFJ. 
Or any feeler really, maybe NF's and SP's specifically, especially if it's negative.


TML to major in Criminology, Law, and Society. (This includes heavy psychology.)


----------



## EddiT732

XNTJs: They want to study the most effective and efficient way to shape the humanity into that they desire.

Which type is the most likely to be entertained by an absurd plot?


----------



## ctang15

XNxPs, maybe moreso xNTPs.

Type most likely to care for humanity as a whole, but has no love for individuals?


----------



## Mendi the ISFJ

INTJ

type to take over the world but then lose power immediately?


----------



## aconite

ENTP

Type most likely to fall in love with a fictional character?


----------



## BeauGarcon

INFP

The type most likely to play EVE online?


----------



## Pete The Lich

INTP

Type most likely to collect candles?


----------



## RachelAn

Flatlander said:


> Type most likely to be interested in the news?


ESTJ




Type most likely to be your friend one minute, then the next minute betrays you right in front of your face?


----------



## BooksandButterflies

*ESTP.
Tmlt watch and enjoy shows like "Here Comes Honey Boo Boo?"*


----------



## TasticallyFab

ESFP. 

Most likely to pee on the side of a building.


----------



## Nackle1

Any ESxP. They seem to be winning a lot of these...

Most likely to be "indie"?


----------



## heavydirtysoul

INFP.

Most likely to keep one best friend for life?


----------



## ctang15

ISFJ

Most likely to get along with everyone but be close with no-one?


----------



## Meirsho

well i'll think entp as you said gets along with everyone..
person of witch type is most likely to when the lottery?jk most likely to go around cheaking ppl proflies around here?


----------



## Vulkan

INFJ.

Type most likely to put someone down during a motivational speech?


----------



## MyName

ENTJ

Type most likely to be an anglophile


----------



## TasticallyFab

ESFP. British accents seem to have weird effects on the ones I know. 

Type most likely to kill for drug money.


----------



## FlightsOfFancy

ISTP

Type most likely to have little facial expression or vocal expressiveness even though they have tons of emotions.


----------



## NilesCrane

INFP 

Type most likely to become President.


----------



## Meirsho

entj

type most like to be married to an estp


----------



## CaptainWildChild

I reckon it must be ENTP- the ideas are just amazing and oh my god I'm so amazing!


----------



## NilesCrane

Type most likely to win Nobel Peace Prize.


----------



## SkyRunner

ISFJ

Type most likely to become a fireman or firewoman.


----------



## SherlyDEDUCE

ESTP
Type most likely engage regularly in outdoor activities.


----------



## Mammon

ESFP

TMLT go to vocaloid concerts?


----------



## SkyRunner

ISFP

Type most likely to vomit at the site of a romance movie.


----------



## ctang15

xSTP

TML to have written this: Bullshit, Bat Shit, Ape Shit: A Taxonomy of Rhetorical Shit


----------



## JoanCrawford

Like I am going to take the time to read that? ISTP Maybe?


Type most likely to become Goth/Emo.


----------



## phony

hmm.... INFP? xD

Type most likely to have a three-way


----------



## NilesCrane

I would say ESTP, cause they are the most adventurous type.

Type most likely to be a depressed comedian.


----------



## phony

ENFP :,l

Type most likely to learn to unicycle?


----------



## Mammon

ESxP

TMLT wander the world vagabond style.


----------



## Meirsho

it looks like estp are really RULING!!! 
type most likey to be loved by everyone but really steps on ppl and hurts ppl inside and they think they are the problem-not him and isn't that 'white' as ppl think..HATE phonies.


----------



## Fallen Nocturne

Do I detect a hint of bitterness @Meirsho? ExFJ, I reckon.

Type most likely to start an internet meme?


----------



## Aslynn

ISTP

Type most likely to marry young?


----------



## Meirsho

entp they'll come up with it ..some S guy would get it threw^^
bitter is not the right word to describe..i was at this local club and we were playing cards and i stoped playing cuase it was boring and this friend of mine was like so loud and obnoxius and that's cool and I was with him but then he started with-out noticing even to start hurting other ppl and making them feal like shit and that I HATE.he's so self rightcheos..full of shit idiot.hate ppl that hurt weaker ppl.i hurt ppl but i don't pretend to be so goody good like him..we studied together and only now i noticed this^^ (he's very eSfj)
type most likey to think 2-3 steps ahead 

edit: @*Aslynn - estj*


----------



## NilesCrane

Since im a intj/infj i go with intj because i do that all the time.

Type most likely to survive in the jungle.


----------



## QrivaN

ESTP.....again

Type most likely to enjoy making ice cream?


----------



## Sporadic Aura

ISTP

Type most likely to be a street musician?


----------



## NilesCrane

ESFP no doubt.

Type most likely to write great books about love altough they he/she doesnt really understand the concept of love.


----------



## pizzapie

ESFJ

type most likely to be a barber?


----------



## TheGirlWithTheCurls

SkyRunner said:


> ISFP
> 
> Type most likely to vomit at the site of a romance movie.


I thought that would have been more ISTP or INTP or something?


----------



## chimeric

pizzapie said:


> ESFJ
> 
> type most likely to be a barber?


ESFP

Type most likely to collect action figures


----------



## Aslynn

ISFP

Two things:
Type most likely to cook a gourmet meal 
vs. 
Type most likely to rely on fast-food, microwave dinners, etc


----------



## Meirsho

well the fast food thingie will be imo an introverted P..istp 
and about the cooking a good meal-esfp


----------



## Sporadic Aura

most likely to cook gourmet meal: ESTP

most likely to rely on fast food: also ESTP

Type most likely to drop out of college to create his own idea, and still become very successful.


----------



## Sporadic Aura

Also, I kind of think the opposite about the type most likely to write a good book about love but not completely understanding it. I was going to say INTP.


----------



## Sporadic Aura

type most likely to paint a naked women... hmmm esfp?

Type most likely to be a world class surfer.


----------



## Christie42476

ESTP

Type most likely to forget to post the next question and have to edit her post to add it.


----------



## Sporadic Aura

Definitely not INFJ's... :tongue:

Type most likely to have trouble communicating in real life, but be a beautiful writer.


----------



## SnowFairy

ISFJ

Type most likely to go deep sea diving too see sharks up close.


----------



## Meirsho

entp (simply sick of seeing estps getting killed here^^)

tmlt to go out for a 8-9 km run and then 1 1/2 hours of basketball and then 1/2 workout (and not dating)


----------



## Sporadic Aura

I kind of think an athletic ESTJ for that one.

Type most likely to be a leader of a cult.


----------



## Pete The Lich

Meirsho said:


> tml to paint a naked women


A male ISFP

Type most likely to prefer sleeping on the couch than a bed?


----------



## Sporadic Aura

hmmm.. ExxP? I have no idea.

Type most likely to be a leader of a cult..


----------



## mental blockstack

ENFJ popular cult, INTJ 'odd' cult

Type most likely to walk up to strangers without needing a "reason," start faking some "feeling" interest, and actively communicating with them until the other parties feel no more interest?


----------



## TemptedFate

ENFP

Type most likely to seem innocent and nice when first meeting them, yet turn out to be much more wild and talkative than originally thought.


----------



## mental blockstack

ISFP, INFJ

Type most likely to eat their own poop


----------



## BooksandButterflies

*Uh...Ewww! I'm gonna go with ENTPs.
Type most likely wear a bright red wedding dress?*


----------



## Sporadic Aura

Why ENTP's?...

For wearing the wedding dress... ENFJ?

Type most likely to aspire to be a pro football referee.


----------



## BooksandButterflies

Sporadic Aura said:


> Why ENTP's?...
> 
> For wearing the wedding dress... ENFJ?
> 
> Type most likely to aspire to be a pro football referee.


*lol! tbh, I just to a shot in the dark. I tried to think of who would do something so...different?
**And you may be right about the ENFJs, but this ISFP would consider it. (and my conservative friends would all die of heart attacks!*:laughing:*​)*


----------



## ctang15

Probably ESFP

TML to manipulate people into leaving them alone?


----------



## phony

INTJ?

Type most likely to not attend their own birthday partaaay


----------



## Emerson

XNTP 

Type most likely to shit the bed.


----------



## Mammon

ESTP. Just because~

TMLT steal a tank and blow shit up for the sake of a nice fireball


----------



## Christie42476

ISTP

TMLT eat insects out of sheer curiosity.


----------



## Dauntless

phony said:


> INTJ?
> 
> Type most likely to not attend their own birthday partaaay


This post wins today. :laughing:


----------



## Sporadic Aura

hmm, I'm going to go ISFJ for that one.

Type most likely to have been to every continent.


----------



## Fuzbal

EXFP

Type most likely to become a deep sea diver?


----------



## Fern

ISFP

Type most likely to have horror movie posters plastering their apartment/dorm


----------



## Sporadic Aura

ISTP or INFP, just get that feeling

Type most likely to create a fake online persona and have long distance relationships with people (like on the show Catfish).


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

Hmm... tough one. ENTP maybe?

Type most likely to win a game of Monopoly...


----------



## Sporadic Aura

ENTP's are the best at monopoly, for sure!

Type most likely to be a yoga instructer.


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

xxFJ

Type most likely to be loved by all 15 other types?


----------



## Sporadic Aura

honestly I think that COMPLETELY depends on the individual person

type most likely to get pregnant in highshool


----------



## Azure_Sky

.


----------



## Meirsho

the guy=estp 
the gir=infp 
type most likely to pick his nose & suck his finger


----------



## Sporadic Aura

Azure_Sky said:


> .


?


Meirsho said:


> the guy=estp
> the gir=infp
> type most likely to pick his nose & suck his finger


ISTP

Type most likely to meditate every day.


----------



## Azure_Sky

Sporadic Aura said:


> ?


The thing typed was really late. sorry


----------



## EmotionalMe

Sporadic Aura said:


> ISTP
> 
> Type most likely to meditate every day.


INFP

Type most likely to be completely tactless?


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

ESTP.

Type most likely to be a grammar nazi?


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

INFP. I know because I am one. Also because we tend to be skilled, immaculate writers as well as perfectionists in general.

Type most likely to win a game of Scrabble...


----------



## bombsaway

ISTJ or INTP. 

Type most likely to wake up in a strange city with no recollection of the night before except for a few pictures of their genitals on facebook.


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

ESTP.

Type most likely to be moved to tears by just reading something random on the internet?


----------



## ctang15

INFP

TML to use schm-reduplication?


----------



## Sporadic Aura

oops ninja'd... @_BeardedAgam_ xSFJ
@ctang15 ExTP

Type most likely to not have a cell phone, computer, internet access ect..


----------



## Hal Jordan Prime

Sporadic Aura said:


> oops ninja'd... @_BeardedAgam_ xSFJ
> @_ctang15_ ExTP
> 
> Type most likely to not have a cell phone, computer, internet access ect..


ISFP

Type most likely to create different personas to get what they want from people


----------



## Ollyx2OxenFree

INFJ. We're said to be the type most likely to get published, at least.

Type most likely to die a virgin?


----------



## Quernus

Fuzbal said:


> INTP I guess...
> 
> 
> Type most likely to write a fiction novel?


INFP.

Type most likely to give brutally honest review on their professor evaluation papers?


----------



## Praying Mantis

INTJ

Type most most likely to get drunk and start singing with a karaoke machine in his boss' office?


----------



## Sporadic Aura

Type most likely to die a virgin: ISTJ - coming at it from a personal choice angle, if you really want to have sex you'll have it
Type most likely to get drunk ect..: ESTP

Type most likely to spend a long time mostly in solitude, doing their own thing then get bored and party nonstop for a day or two then repeat the cycle.


----------



## Fuzbal

ESTP

Type most likely to suddenly decide to take a 12 hour road trip to see a friend all the way across the country?


----------



## Sporadic Aura

ESTP

Type most likely to write textbooks as a living.


----------



## soya

ISTJ?

type most likely to get into a bar brawl...


----------



## Sporadic Aura

ESTP

Type most likely to fall in love with someone after just meeting them once.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

I really don't want to say INFP because I'm embarrassed to say that sounds like something we might do. Let's try ESFP instead.

Type most likely to let someone they hate get under their skin.


----------



## zones

ENTJ.

type most likely to be crazy gorgeous


----------



## Quernus

zones said:


> ENTJ.
> 
> type most likely to be crazy gorgeous


Haha, well based on standards at least of western society, I'd say ESFP.
(This does not speak for my own taste...)

Type most likely to uncharacteristically have a temper outburst/meltdown when you're not expecting it?


----------



## Ollyx2OxenFree

spectralsparrow said:


> Haha, well based on standards at least of western society, I'd say ESFP.
> (This does not speak for my own taste...)
> 
> Type most likely to uncharacteristically have a temper outburst/meltdown when you're not expecting it?


Although you skipped my question, I'd say ISTP because of their inferior Fe. INTPs also have it but Se is better for this sort of thing.


----------



## Quernus

Ollyx2OxenFree said:


> Although you skipped my question, I'd say ISTP because of their inferior Fe. INTPs also have it but Se is better for this sort of thing.


I noticed that, just after the fact! I'm sorry, it definitely wasn't on purpose. Somehow I didn't see your question when I posted my other response. Probably hadn't reloaded the page. I can internets real good.

I am pretty sure someone else answered it, though, which is why I just hoped no one noticed.


----------



## Ollyx2OxenFree

Haha, it's cool. Just giving you a hard time. I think you answered the same one I answered and yeah, someone did answer mine. :happy:

Oh, whoops, I forgot to ask a question after answering yours. 

Type most likely to drop out of school.


----------



## Meirsho

umm..entp.
type most likely to be sick but too lazy to go see the doctor..


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

ISFP.

Type most likely to refuse to face the fact that he/she is not flawless.


----------



## Bardo

BeardedAgam said:


> Type most likely to refuse to face the fact that he/she is not flawless.


Hmm...INFJ?


Type most likely to bash two frying pans together for no reason.


----------



## Ollyx2OxenFree

ESFP?

Type most likely to give the worst advice?


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

I'm biased but I put my money on ESTJ.

Type most likely to procastinate?


----------



## Fuzbal

ESTP? Just because of stereotypes. 

Type most likely to play tennis?


----------



## Ollyx2OxenFree

ISTP?

Type most likely to be angry at the world?


----------



## Quernus

Ollyx2OxenFree said:


> ISTP?
> 
> Type most likely to be angry at the world?


I would go with either INFP or xSTP. Shadow types! Maybe ENTJ...

Well, I'm not helpful.

Type most likely to skip all the homework but ace all the tests?


----------



## Sporadic Aura

ENTP

Type most likely to do all their homework but struggle on tests.


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

ISTJ.

Type most likely to attempt to copyright logic?


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

INTJ.

Type most likely to commit suicide...


----------



## dragthewaters

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> INTJ.
> 
> Type most likely to commit suicide...


That has to be us INFPs, yay!

Type most likely to try to become someone else.


----------



## Sporadic Aura

Ninja'd!

Suicide:ENFJ or ISFP?
Become someone else: ExFJ

Type most likely hike the whole Appalachian Trial.


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

ISTP or ESTP.

Type most likely to be nostalgic?


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

INFP.

Type most likely to commit homicide...


----------



## Sporadic Aura

hmm.. Out of anger, rash decision: ESFP
Calculated: INTJ

Type most likely to talk their way out of trouble.


----------



## Kwaran

ENTP

Type most likely to try to fix their sleep schedule by staying up all night?


----------



## Sporadic Aura

I do that. So, ENFP?

Type most likely to try to stay up for 3 nights straight just to see if they can.


----------



## Fuzbal

ESFJ I think...

Type most likely to lie about their age?


----------



## lemo

ISFP. From own experience...

TML to be serious in everyday life but after work gets wild and off-beat?


----------



## QrivaN

I've seen a few ISxJs do that before, so I'll say them.

Type most likely to believe anything in this thread?


----------



## haijakingu

ISFP?

Type most likely to read all the posts in this thread? lol


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

ISTJ.

Type most likely to get women pregnant by just staring at them?


----------



## Ollyx2OxenFree

ESTP. 

Type most likely to travel around the world?


----------



## soya

ENFP.

Type most likely to take up taxidermy as a hobby?


----------



## haijakingu

INTJ

Type most likely to bear grudges?


----------



## Ollyx2OxenFree

Kwaran said:


> Type most likely to try to fix their sleep schedule by staying up all night?


I do that and I'm INFJ.



haijakingu said:


> Type most likely to bear grudges?


A type with Si and Fi so I'd say INFP.

Type most likely to collect broken people?


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

ENFJ.

Type most likely to be a crybaby?


----------



## Ollyx2OxenFree

INFP?

Type most likely to be a misanthrope?


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

Any Fi user.

Type most likely to be a cosmic joke?


----------



## Ollyx2OxenFree

BeardedAgam said:


> Any Fi user.


Really? I read somewhere that, for instance, an Fi user internalizes so they're more prone to self-hatred while an Fe user will externalize it and hate the world. It was said when comparing INFP and INFJ. It makes sense although I think both can do the other. Fe people adhere to shared values and, in a sense, put themselves out there more so it would make sense for them to go misanthrope when people continue to betray or disappoint them. 

To answer your question. I'd say ESFP.

Type most likely to be unemployed and live with their mother until their late 30s?


----------



## lemo

Someone with N and P. Guess INFP.

TML to throw a big party even themselves lying in their deathbed?


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

ESFP.

Type most likely to feel strongly about this thread?


----------



## Ollyx2OxenFree

Stumped. I'll just go with INTP since you're one and you've contributed a fair amount. 


Type most likely to not take part in this thread?


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

ESxx because they are underrepresented on this site.

Type most likely to be paranoid?


----------



## QrivaN

ISFJ

Type most likely to prefer long distance relationships?


----------



## Ollyx2OxenFree

QrivaN said:


> ISFJ


Very much agree with ISFJs being the most paranoid. That inferior Ne can make them think of so many negative possibilities. They're also mainly 6s on the enneagram.

As far as your question goes, I'd say INTPs. Many of my INTP friends have been dating over the MBTI FB groups although 2 of them have moved in together recently. Pretty amazing. I think Extroverted sensors would be least likely to especially ESXJs who are more traditional.

Type most likely to become a cat lady?


----------



## Fuzbal

ISTJ

type most likely to study entomology?


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

ENFPs, because they're so goddamned quirky.

Type most likely to end up arguing about semantics?


----------



## Orchidion

INTX

Type most likely to study Physics?


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

INTP, because I am one, and I like reading about physics in my sparetime.

Type most likely to watch anime?


----------



## Sporadic Aura

INTJ

Type most likely to hate anime.


----------



## Orchidion

ISTJ

Type most likely to be member of an esoterical cult?


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

ISFP.

Type most likely to be contrary for the sake of being contrary?


----------



## lemo

ENTP.

TML to sit by themselves and getting nostalgic, e.g. remembering funny/sad/exciting moments in school?


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

Any Si user.

Type most likely to attempt to copyright intelligence?


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

Um, I don't see one to answer, so I'll just continue with a new one of my own.

Type most likely to be a fan of The Killers (I'm curious because they're my favourite band and I'm looking for the best place on here to find fellow Victims)...


----------



## Ollyx2OxenFree

Oh, got so preoccupied with my reply that I forgot. 

My ISFP friend likes The Killers a lot so I'll say ISFP.

Type most likely to like Bjork?


----------



## chaoticbrain

ESFP ? Type most likely to listen to death metal.


----------



## Orchidion

IXTX 

TML to be an opera fan?


----------



## chaoticbrain

ENFPs and ENTPs definitely

Type most likely to be funny.


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

Ollyx2OxenFree said:


> Fi has high standards but, for the most part, they're for the Fi user and more personal so their utmost concern is them living up to their own standards and values. They don't really expect others to live up to their own standards since they see values as a personal thing that will vary with the individual. An Fi dom mainly chooses to connect to others who have similar values so they can be picky about choosing their friends and letting someone close whereas an Fe user is less discriminating with who they connect with since we mainly focus on common ground and are quite good at finding it. The Fi user isn't really concerned if others live to their own standards. Maybe if that person is a close friend or lover but Fe types may get upset if others aren't living by shared values or acting out (being impolite, i.e). I think Fi's pickiness would make them less likely to be misanthropes than Fe who isn't as picky which gives them more capacity to end up being disappointed by people. Introverted functions are more narrow and deeper while extroverted functions are more broad and focus on the external world which is why I think Fe is more prone to misanthropy. Fe externalize their feelings and values while Fi internalizes them.
> 
> To answer your question, I'd say those with inferior Se (INJs). We're pretty clumsy since we're usually daydreaming or inside our own heads and don't pay much attention to our surroundings.


This is only anecdotal evidence, but the majority of the people I know that call themselves misanthropes are Fi users. Maybe there needs to be a poll about it. Even if that poll wouldn't represent the general population it would at least tell something about the people on PerC if many enough answers. Are you a misanthrope?


----------



## Quernus

chaoticbrain said:


> ENFPs and ENTPs definitely
> 
> Type most likely to be funny.


ENxP. Funny to me anyway 

Type most likely to take pride in winning drinking contests/games?


----------



## chaoticbrain

Fi users do have standards that they want other people to meet in order to like them. Fe users are more accepting and friendly and cater everything towards other people so that makes me think they'd be less likely to be misanthropes. But who knows ? I don't think we have to relate misanthropy to functions.


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

chaoticbrain said:


> Fi users do have standards that they want other people to meet in order to like them. Fe users are more accepting and friendly and cater everything towards other people so that makes me think they'd be less likely to be misanthropes. But who knows ? I don't think we have to relate misanthropy to functions.


We don't, but it still is very damn interesting.


----------



## Ollyx2OxenFree

BeardedAgam said:


> This is only anecdotal evidence, but the majority of the people I know that call themselves misanthropes are Fi users. Maybe there needs to be a poll about it. Even if that poll wouldn't represent the general population it would at least tell something about the people on PerC if many enough answers. Are you a misanthrope?


Not really or, at least, not anymore. 

I think a poll would be cool. I did see one in intjforum and most were misanthropes. If we're going with fe doms and fi doms, I think fi dom would be more misanthropic now that I think about it. Think I was mainly focusing on Infj vs Infp as I've seen a few use that as one differences amongst the two types. Now that I think about it, I could be wrong especially since both types are mostly enneagram 4 who experience self hatred at their lower levels. I guess I was mainly focusing on Fi focusing more so inwardly while Fe outwardly, so the fi dom focuses first and foremost on living by their own values so they'd take anger and disappointment out on themselves which would lead to self hatred while the Fe type being more prone to misanthropy since they're focusing on humanity as a whole but I'm sure it could and does go both ways.

May just sound good in theory now that I think about it.


----------



## Orchidion

> Type most likely to take pride in winning drinking contests/games?


ESFP

TML to be atheist?


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

Ollyx2OxenFree said:


> Not really or, at least, not anymore.
> 
> I think a poll would be cool. I did see one in intjforum and most were misanthropes. If we're going with fe doms and fi doms, I think fi dom would be more misanthropic now that I think about it. Think I was mainly focusing on Infj vs Infp as I've seen a few use that as one differences amongst the two types. Now that I think about it, I could be wrong especially since both types are mostly enneagram 4 who experience self hatred at their lower levels. I guess I was mainly focusing on Fi focusing more so inwardly while Fe outwardly, so the fi dom focuses first and foremost on living by their own values so they'd take anger and disappointment out on themselves which would lead to self hatred while the Fe type being more prone to misanthropy since they're focusing on humanity as a whole but I'm sure it could and does go both ways.
> 
> May just sound good in theory now that I think about it.


I have made a poll in the polls section so we can talk more there.


----------



## Ollyx2OxenFree

Orchidion said:


> ESFP
> 
> TML to be atheist?


INTP

Type most likely to rebel and believe in what theyre rebelling against. Theyre just doing it to get back at their parents.


----------



## Sporadic Aura

enfj

Type most likely to swim across the English Channel.


----------



## Johnston

ESTP

TML to retire from PerC after a week.


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

ESFP.

Type most likely to have low standards for him/herself and have a high standard for everyone else?


----------



## Sporadic Aura

Irrational ESFJ

Type most likely to own 5 dogs.


----------



## Orchidion

INFJ, who wants company, but doesn´t like human

TML to be a Game of thrones fan?


----------



## lemo

Your post was very insightful, *Ollyx2OxenFree *(the one about Fe and being potential misantropes)...

ISFP?

TML to be obsessed about irrelevant things like ordering certain objects in a certain order but being sloppy when it's important, e.g. at work?


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

ISFP.

Type most likely to get to his/her job as an accountant naked?


----------



## ctang15

Umm ... ENFP???:blushed:

TML to shout "Boooring" when people talk about something they find boring?


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

ESTJ.

Type most likely to view everyone but him/herself as stupid?


----------



## kitsu

Eeeerrr INTJ... But if it helps, they're not entirely wrong! 

Type most likely to chain themself to a tree so it won't get cut down?


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

Tree huggers? Hmm... I'll say... ENFJ.

Type most likely to watch Mister Rogers a lot growing up and shape their values around his teachings?


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

ISFP.

Type most likely to treat standardized tests as the end all be all of what defines a human being?


----------



## gintariukeas

ISTJ

Type most likely to die last on apocalypsis?


----------



## Ollyx2OxenFree

AmodoCattus said:


> ISTJ
> 
> Type most likely to die last on apocalypsis?


ISTP

Type most likely to become a monk?


----------



## ForsakenMe

Ollyx2OxenFree said:


> ISTP
> 
> Type most likely to become a monk?


INFJ?

Type most likely to end world hunger? (Hey, I can dream.)


----------



## Ollyx2OxenFree

ForsakenMe said:


> INFJ?
> 
> Type most likely to end world hunger? (Hey, I can dream.)


ENFJ.

Type most likely to be a hipster?


----------



## ForsakenMe

Ollyx2OxenFree said:


> ENFJ.
> 
> Type most likely to be a hipster?


That's easy. ISFP.

TML to set up a dating site between humans and robots?


----------



## haijakingu

INTP.

Type most likely to have a smirk in the face?


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

ESxP.

Type most likely to throw confetti at random people?


----------



## Ollyx2OxenFree

BeardedAgam said:


> ESxP.
> 
> Type most likely to throw confetti at random people?


ESFP

Type most likely to become a hermit?


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

INTP. Because I want to become one.

Type most likely to mistrust any kind of authority?


----------



## MyName

xNTJ, just on the basis of there being no Si or Fe

Type most likely to date someone much younger than them?


----------



## hauntology

ESTP?
Type most likely to stare at a ceiling for absolutely no reason?


----------



## shadowjasmine

HorrorHound said:


> ESTP?
> Type most likely to stare at a ceiling for absolutely no reason?


Infp?

Type most likely to stay fully focused during a standardized state test?


----------



## ctang15

ISTJ

TML to have a cult of personality?


----------



## Pixzelina

ctang15 said:


> ISTJ
> 
> TML to have a cult of personality?


 ESTJ Type most likely to become a skilled ninja


----------



## Ollyx2OxenFree

kashiee322 said:


> ESTJ Type most likely to become a skilled ninja


ISTP

Type most likely to abuse animals.


----------



## FlawlessError

BeardedAgam said:


> I said it before and I say it again. Fi users because Fi is only about internal feelings and can therefore give insanely high standards.
> 
> Type most likely to trip on all surfaces including flat surfaces?


 So, you were expecting an answer?


----------



## FlawlessError

BeardedAgam said:


> I said it before and I say it again. Fi users because Fi is only about internal feelings and can therefore give insanely high standards.
> 
> Type most likely to trip on all surfaces including flat surfaces?


 So, you were expecting a specific answer?


----------



## FlawlessError

Orchidion said:


> Infj who needs social contacts but does not get along with human
> 
> TML to be revolutionize physics?


INTX, INTJs slightly more so because they're not as, how do I put it? 'Sloth like?'


----------



## RaidenPrime

Orchidion said:


> Infj who needs social contacts but does not get along with human
> 
> TML to be revolutionize physics?


ENTP 

Type to drop family and friends to run a successful business?


----------



## gintariukeas

ENTJ

Tml to create a perfect fake personality?


----------



## Sporadic Aura

ENTP

Type most likely to constantly 'police' people telling them what they should and shouldn't do.


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

Naz1997 said:


> So, you were expecting a specific answer?


Yes. This is afterall the ''Type most likely to...'' thread.


----------



## Ollyx2OxenFree

Sporadic Aura said:


> ENTP
> 
> Type most likely to constantly 'police' people telling them what they should and shouldn't do.


ESFJ

Type most likely to have huge emotional highs and lows?


----------



## FlawlessError

BeardedAgam said:


> Yes. This is afterall the ''Type most likely to...'' thread.


No. What I meant was, you were given an answer to a question you already had an answer to, you didn't like what you heard, so you gave the answer you expected. Just an interesting observation, nothing more.


----------



## FlawlessError

Ollyx2OxenFree said:


> ESFJ
> 
> Type most likely to have huge emotional highs and lows?


EXFP. Type most likely to research something before buying or investing in it e.g fitness programme?


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

Naz1997 said:


> No. What I meant was, you were given an answer to a question you already had an answer to, you didn't like what you heard, so you gave the answer you expected. Just an interesting observation, nothing more.


I did that because I was interested in whether others agreed with me or not.


----------



## FlawlessError

BeardedAgam said:


> I did that because I was interested in whether others agreed with me or not.


I beg to differ. You did say, 'I said it before, and I'll say it again...' implying you were expecting the 'correct' answer. Also, may I add that the wisdom of your signature is relevant here. Such sweet irony!.


----------



## Sporadic Aura

Naz1997 said:


> EXFP. Type most likely to research something before buying or investing in it e.g fitness programme?


I'm feeling ESFJ.

Type most likely to be a talk show host.


----------



## ctang15

ESFP!

TML to have no trouble talking to strangers but be very nervous around people who know them closely?


----------



## Sporadic Aura

hmm..perhaps esfp.

Type most likely to not believe in love.


----------



## Pixzelina

INTJ perhaps?

Type most likely eat a candle because it smells good


----------



## Honeythief

esfp

Type most likely to have 8 children


----------



## FlawlessError

ISFP. Type most likely to be a mysanthropist?


----------



## gintariukeas

INTJ. Tml to put their 4 year olds into pageant?


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

ESFJ.

Type most likely to own 100 USB flash drives?


----------



## Pixzelina

monemi said:


> ESFP!
> 
> TML to do busking.


ISFP

TML to choke and die doing the cinnamon challenge because they used a whole cup of cinnamon instead of a TBSP


----------



## Sporadic Aura

ENFP

Type most likely own food cart?


----------



## cudibloop

ESFJ

Type most likely to be a 40 year old bachelor/silver fox hooking up with 22 year olds.


----------



## ctang15

ESTP

TML to have respect for beer?


----------



## JessBunny

SP types? :tongue:
TML to not understand things and have them spelled out?


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

SFP.

I didn't get an answer the last time, so once again:TML to live a life resembling an informercial?


----------



## Fern

ESFP

TML to not have a Facebook page...


----------



## jjl2357

ISTJ/INTJ, for different reasons (ISTJ: what is this newfangled stuff? INTJ: I don't see the point.)

TML to go off into the wilderness for a week without telling anyone?


----------



## ctang15

ISTP

TML to simply walk into Mordor?


----------



## monemi

ESTP We're badass or stupid enough. Depends on your interpretation. ETA: Is that a Leroy Jenkins moment?


TML to text while talking to their boss.


----------



## Sporadic Aura

ESTP

Type most likely to be a boss who wouldn't care if someone did that.


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

ESFP.

Type most likely to be masochistic?


----------



## jjl2357

ESFP.

TML to endlessly regret stuff they did in the past?


----------



## cudibloop

INFP

Type most likely to be a ******* who just chews tobacco all day on his porch contently, watching over passerbys with a deep squinty gaze


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

ESTJ.

TML to buy hats for his/her lizard?


----------



## Distort

ENFP.

Type most likely to be intelligent but not show it?


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

SFJ.

TML to be a shut-in?


----------



## jjl2357

INTP.

TML to be terrible at navigation?


----------



## ctang15

ENFP or INFP, I'd guess

TML to commit a school shooting?


----------



## jjl2357

INFP.

TML to obsess about lists of data on people?


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

ISTJ.

TML to be more offended by things not being categorized alphabetically than he/she is offended by personal attacks?


----------



## Fern

ESTJ

TML to have a garden in their back yard with a catfish pond.


----------



## jjl2357

ISFP (maybe?)

TML to:
1. Get "lost" during a group field trip
2. Actually get lost during a group field trip


----------



## shadowjasmine

INFP to both

TML to overhear people talking about the mbti or an underrated shared interest and get excited and confront them to try to befriend them?


----------



## Accidie

ENFJ

TML to find their keys in the refrigerator.


----------



## rawrmosher

ENFP 

Type most likely to be misanthropic?


----------



## Accidie

INTP

TML to want to try cannibalism, just to experience the taste?


----------



## Nyu

ENTP ?

type most likely to cry at the end of a brief relationship? (met them a day ago)


----------



## ctang15

ESFP

TML to appear mentally ill but really isn't?


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

INTP.

Type most likely to be someones manic pixie dreamgirl?


----------



## Empress Appleia Cattius XII

ENFP.

Type most likely to have an existential crisis?


----------



## rawrmosher

ENFP >.< 

Type most likely to be emo?(appearence wise)


----------



## Orchidion

INFP? (kinda a cliche)

TML to study Anthropology?


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

INTJ.

Type most likely to make faces out of his/her food?


----------



## aphinion

ESFP. 

Type most likely to watch 16 straight hours of television?


----------



## Accidie

INFP

TML to talk during the movie at the theater?


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

ESTJ/P.

Type most likely to trip on lego?


----------



## Clarissa

The fuck - How do I even answer that? I guess an ENTP - They'd probably trip on the lego in an attempt of kicking it because they want to fuss over everything.... or it's karma.

Type most likely to become a serial killer?


----------



## coffeebliss

INTJ, I guess? Hannibal Lecter was obviously an INTJ

Type most likely to give second chances?


----------



## Accidie

ISFJ ?

TML to be a face character at Disneyland?


----------



## Fern

ESFP

Type most likely to look intimidating and macho but have a child-like smile and laugh...


----------



## Pixzelina

ESTP

TML to break up with someone they've been with happily for years because an online love calculator said they didn't belong together


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

xSFP.

Type most likely to look nice and civil on the outside, but is filled with burning rage on the inside?


----------



## Swims In Starlight

ENFJ! 

Type most likely to purchase used underwear?


----------



## Pixzelina

XSFP.. 

Type most likely to remember their bank pin by a word (using the letters on the machine) and not even know the number?


----------



## monemi

lunareclipzee said:


> XSFP..
> 
> Type most likely to remember their bank pin by a word (using the letters on the machine) and not even know the number?


ESTP (That's what I do.)

TML to not like the word 'moist'?


----------



## Swims In Starlight

ISFJ! I've met several ISFJs who've straight up told me they hate the word moist. After learning this fact, I used it as often as possible. Moist, moist, moist. I love it so.

Hmmm...type most likely to adore very moist brownies? I know everyone loves them, but this has to be solved.


----------



## Sporadic Aura

Moist Brownies? INTP's.

Type most likely to work in ways to use moist in everyday conversation to annoy others?


----------



## marzipan01

ENTP and INFP. lol. 

Type most likely to wear fanny packs?


----------



## Sporadic Aura

Older ESFJ's

Type most likely to wear sweatpants on a date?


----------



## Swims In Starlight

I've witnessed a ton of ESTPs do this, but I don't think it's out of laziness. I live in a college town, so it seems to actually be a thing to wear sweatpants whenever humanly possible. Then again...you could link that trend back to laziness. Oh, whatever.

Type most likely to _not _notice that the other person on the date probably spent hours fixing themselves up?


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

ENTP.

TML to look really dramatic while doing his/her job even if the job is boring by most standards?


----------



## Xox

ESTJ?

TML to talk to strangers?


----------



## Shazzette

ESFP.

TML to be arrested for streaking?


----------



## Screen

ENFP. 

Type most likely to be left handed.


----------



## Bardo

Screen said:


> ENFP.
> 
> Type most likely to be left handed.


INTP? Dunno why, it fits.


Type most likely to be a hip hop superstar?


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

ESxP.

TML to look like he/she is really confident in him/herself despite that not being true?


----------



## Shazzette

BeardedAgam said:


> ESxP.
> 
> TML to look like he/she is really confident in him/herself despite that not being true?


ENTP

TML to hate having their photograph taken?


----------



## Serpent

INTP?

Type most likely to participate in a live action role playing adventure?


----------



## DeathRipper

INFP

Type most likely to be to lazy to talk to people they care about and postpone it for months?


----------



## Kingpin

INTJ- plan there own funeral 
INFJ- Figure out the meaning of life 
ESTJ- Offend you 
ENFP- Try to cheer you up when you're down 
ESTP- Yell at you 
ESFP- flash you at a party 
ENTP- Make you laugh 
ENFJ- Flatter you 
ISFP- Get offended by something you said 
ISTJ- do nothing 
ISFJ- Judge you 
ISTP- Offend you 
ENTJ- I don't know, you tell me


----------



## Sporadic Aura

Type most likely to have 15 children?


----------



## The Wanderering ______

ESxPs with very high sex drives.

Type most likely to favor growth more than anything else? (MBTI and Enneagram)


----------



## Pixzelina

INFJ

Type most likely to find spongebob sexy


----------



## Azelll

DeathRipper said:


> INFP
> 
> Type most likely to be to lazy to talk to people they care about and postpone it for months?


ISTJ, seriously I know one who tried lmao


----------



## Azelll

lunareclipzee said:


> INFJ
> 
> Type most likely to find spongebob sexy


ESFJ, idk first thought in my mind lmao

Most likely to have a secret sex life


----------



## candycanebones

Somehow I think it could be any ExxJ, and they would do it just for the thrill lmao

Type most likely to have low self esteem?


----------



## Azelll

Oh thats a hard one, INFP? :laughing:

Type most likely to stab someone for no reason?


----------



## candycanebones

It's hard to see any type doing it for no reason, but I can think of plenty who would do it for stupid reasons. The type with the littlest incentive, maybe ESTPs?


----------



## candycanebones

oh and I forgot! TML to be a self proclaimed witch?


----------



## rawrmosher

INFJ >.<

type most likely to hate clubbing?


----------



## candycanebones

INTJ? it's weird my dad is an INTJ. He manages a wild pub and has this crazy love hate relationship with his job lol

Type most likely to live dependently off another type successfully? And also the other type.


----------



## Miss Nightingale

ESFP depends on the ESFJ

Type most likely to keep a straight and serious face while trying to hold in his laughter and the type that's most likely to fail at doing so.


----------



## ctang15

ISTJ and ESFP

TML to be a pathological truth-teller?


----------



## haijakingu

INFJ?

Type most likely to exaggerate an episode of their life?


----------



## candycanebones

ENFP 

type most likely to pick the marshmallows out of their lucky charms and eat them separately?


----------



## ctang15

I'd say INxP; enough Si to be obsessive-compulsive like that but not enough to act normal and eat them normally:kitteh:

Type_ least_ likely to go crazy from solitary confinement?


----------



## associative

INTP, as long as they have plenty of books.

TML to be able to pick a fight in an empty room.


----------



## JamesSteal

ENTJ, they could be battling the voices in their head. 

TML to commit suicide out of despair after accidentally running over a raccoon or skunk on their way to work.


----------



## rawrmosher

INFP  

Type most likely to hate parties?


----------



## Pinkieshyrose

I am going to say INTJ because of a INTJ fictional character that I see the potential of doing that.

Type most likely to believe they are "evil" when in reality there pretty nice but a little dark.


----------



## RaymondKl

Âñåì ïðèâåò. 
Ïîìîãèòå ðàçîáðàòüñÿ, íå ìîãó íàéòè â èíòåðíåòå êàê 
ñäåëàòü smtp è pop3 ñåðâåð ó ñåáÿ íà êîìïüþòåðå, íî íèãäå íå ìîãó íàéòè ÿñíûõ ìàòåðèàëîâ (( 
Åñëè ïèøó íå â òîò ðàçäåë, ïåðåíåñèòå 
ïîæàëóéñòà â íóæíûé ðàçäåë.


----------



## aphinion

(I'm going to ignore this^^^)

Possibly ISTP.

Type most likely to hate nature?


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

xxTJ

TML to be a great satirist?


----------



## Sporadic Aura

ENFP

Type most likely to be drawn to big cities because they can get _lost in the crowd_.


----------



## vitruvia

@JJkul Your siggy. Oh my gawd. :laughing:



Sporadic Aura said:


> Type most likely to be drawn to big cities because they can get _lost in the crowd_.


If you mean "go happily unnoticed and space right the fuck out", I might say INFP?

Type most likely to win an Oscar.


----------



## FakeLefty

ESFP

Most likely to become an antihero


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

NTJ.

TML to create memes?


----------



## Sporadic Aura

hmmm.. that's a tough one. I feel Memes are more SP-ish humor, but everyone knows INxx types rule the internet. ESTP's. Not sold on this though, I feel like some ESTP's would despise Memes or not even know what they are.

Type most likely to hack into peoples facebook accounts and creep on them but not do anything with the information.


----------



## Who

INTJ if only because I have an INTJ friend who actually used to do that kind of stuff.

TML to go to a restaurant they've never been to and order "the usual." Then when they're inevitably asked what it is, they say something like "This is the first time I've been asked what my usual is in this place in five years. Just go to the back and tell them I'm here, they'll know what to fix."


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

ENxP.

TML to offend someone?


----------



## ctang15

ESTP

TML to be admitted to a psych ward?


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

I don't know. INFx?

TML to be a seme?


----------



## dreamsunwind

ENTJ. 

Type most likely to plan a marriage six years before it happens?


----------



## Brianna1

ESFJ

Type least likely to want kids?


----------



## sinshred

INTJ.
Type most likely to have highest intelligence.


----------



## gestalt

Everyone but INTJ ;P

TML to get shipwrecked on an uninhabited island


----------



## emmamadden

ISTP - but they'd be able to fix the ship and leave  

TML to raise an army of lions to overthrow the government


----------



## FakeLefty

ESTP

TML to survive the zombie apocalypse


----------



## gestalt

Intp, they'd never notice it was even happening. Then, when they finally did, they would simply be reminded of all those video games they played.

TML to create a zombie apocalypse


----------



## janggeungulk

Type most likey to be a lecutrer


----------



## Sporadic Aura

ESTJ

Type most likely to be a clown?


----------



## SpectrumOfThought

ESFP

Type most likely to have 10 cats?


----------



## Sporadic Aura

ISFP

Type most likely to go 100 mph in their car when theres no one else on the road?


----------



## Emtropy

ISTP

Type most likely to try and get a high grade in their worst subject just to piss their teacher off?


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

xSTP.

TML to be an uke?


----------



## sinshred

INTP

TML to rarely take a bath.


----------



## emmamadden

ESFP

TML to spontaneously sing in public


----------



## FakeLefty

ESFP

TML to fall asleep through an apocalypse.


----------



## Antipode

ESFP

The type most likely to use 100 coupons.


----------



## Sporadic Aura

ISTJ

Type most likely to be on hoarders.


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

Any judger.

TML to think of him/herself as the Nietzschean ubermench?


----------



## Sporadic Aura

ENTP/INTJ

Type most likely to move half way across the country because of an online article they read?


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst

ISTP or ENTP.

Type most likely to invent the first real, working time machine?


----------



## dulcinea

ScientiaOmnemEst said:


> ISTP or ENTP.
> 
> Type most likely to invent the first real, working time machine?


INTX because due to their mixture of introversion and intellect they can spend days straight locked up inside their lab/workshop working on it. 

Edit:Actually I would imagine it as an INTP and INTJ collaboration

Type most likely to create a mural using their naked bodies as the "paintbrush"


----------



## Sporadic Aura

ESFP

Type most likely to hate the idea of that mural?


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

ISTJ.

TML to go for the scariest carousels at a tivoli?


----------



## TruthDismantled

ESTP

Most likely type to wish for invisibility if they could have any power?


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

IxFx.

Most likely to have chemistry with everyone he/she meets?


----------



## Doctor Sleep

ISTP

Most likely to have a career as a comedian?


----------



## TruthDismantled

ENTP

Most likely to cheat on their partner?


----------



## Meirsho

estp
tmlt to have aggresive verbal outberst on ppl close to them..


----------



## Tad Cooper

INFP
type most likely to make really elaborate cakes?


----------



## Sporadic Aura

ISFJ's and possibly ESFP's

Type most likely to wear the same hat every day for 5 months?


----------



## Serpent

ISFJ (out of sentimental attachment) or INTP (out of absent-mindedness or laziness)

Type most likely to be really excited about playing Poker but lose badly despite having a poker face?


----------



## Sporadic Aura

ENFJ

Type most likely to make up different personas when they meet strangers to amuse themselves.


----------



## Serpent

ENTP 

Type most likely to cry in public without feeling embarrassed.


----------



## ctang15

ENFP

TML to cut the Godian's Knot?? DDD


----------



## VoodooDolls

INFJ type most likely to become a druggdealer monk in south korea
INFP type most likely to think he is an INFJ


----------



## MylesPrower

^type most likely to miss the point of the thread. 

Type most likely to create voodoo dolls?


----------



## Lemxn

INFPs.

Type most likely to commit suicide?


----------



## autumntorrent

INFP


Type most likely to get infuriated over the littlest things


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

ESTJ.

TML to be outwardly stoic in difficult and sensitive situations?


----------



## EccentricSiren

ISTJ

Type most likely to be told they are "lovely" or "have a beautiful energy"


----------



## VoodooDolls

ESFJs

Type most likely to become a T-Rex?


----------



## Meirsho

istp 

tmlt smoke weed every&all day


----------



## ctang15

Also ISTP

MOST LIKELY TO CUT THE GORDIAN"S KNOT???


----------



## EccentricSiren

INTJ

Most likely to speak a fictional language like Elvish or Klingon


----------



## Sporadic Aura

ISTJ

Type most likely to create their own fictional language?


----------



## pumpkins

INTP

Type most likely to be mistyped by others?


----------



## Adena

XXFJ, most of the times xSFJ
Type most likely to lie?


----------



## Darkbloom

Enfj 

Type mos likely to lead double life?


----------



## Sporadic Aura

ENTP

Type most likely to live in a tent in the middle of the woods.


----------



## shameless

ISTP to go off the grid
OR
INFP to do that whole simple hippy lifestyle thing. 

Type most likely to of been a Backstreet Boys & NSync fan (I must know who bought their records?)


----------



## The Exception

Cinnamon83 said:


> Type most likely to of been a Backstreet Boys & NSync fan (I must know who bought their records?)


ESFP?

Type most likely to start a "type most likely to _____________" thread.


----------



## Pressed Flowers

ENFP?

Type most likely to use Pandora Radio


----------



## rambleonrose

alittlebear said:


> ENFP?
> 
> Type most likely to use Pandora Radio


I wanna say INFP.... :crazy:


Type most likely to play guitar while riding a bicycle?


----------



## Dreaming of Dragons

ISFP

Type most likely to try and find someone else who plays pokemon on gameboy when everyone else has moved up to 3ds?


----------



## Gentleman

@Dreaming of Dragons ENFP.

Type most likely to play chess in the middle of New York while juggling mouse traps and wearing a clown outfit?


----------



## Pressed Flowers

ESFP? Sorry for stereotype. 

Type most likely to murder a cow.


----------



## shameless

alittlebear said:


> ESFP? Sorry for stereotype.
> 
> Type most likely to murder a cow.


Hmm I want to say ISFJ (I think many cattle farmers I have encountered are that type)

Type most likely to say they have seen a ghost? And try and convince everyone else around them its real.


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

INFJ

Type most likely to hate being the center of attention?


----------



## Pressed Flowers

ISTJ 

the ghost thing is so funny to me because I have done just that very recently....

umm

type most likely to cry wolf


----------



## TheEpicPolymath

INxP most likely to be depressed.


----------



## Dreaming of Dragons

alittlebear said:


> ISTJ
> 
> the ghost thing is so funny to me because I have done just that very recently....
> 
> umm
> 
> type most likely to cry wolf


ESFP or ESTP

Type most likely to correct all bad grammar on posters and signs they pass


----------



## Yeezus

INTP

Type most likely to engage in criminal activities.


----------



## Adena

ESTP (based on stereotypes, sorry guys)
Type most likely to go to a karaoke night?


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

ESFP

Type most likely to be a psychopath?


----------



## Mair

ENTJ :tongue: Nah, any type can be a sociopath. 
Type most likely to play video games all day long?


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Intp
(And sociopathy and physcopathy are different)

Type most likely to fall head over heals for someone?


----------



## shameless

Cat Enthusiast said:


> ESTJ for an actual KKK member, INTJ for a white nationalist who only expresses his views online.
> 
> Type most likely to be this disgruntled lass who just lost her job at Burger King?


Hmm uh I don't know. Is that type related or is it maybe someone who was effected by that issue on a personal level (not justifying her behavior it almost seemed like she may have been defending more then rights and defending something she relates to on a personal level for whatever reason). 

Anyways totally looks like a tantrum my eldest ESFP sister had with someone when she was defending abortion (she didn't say it in the argument to the people but for my sister it was personal too). 

Anyways it reminded me of EXFP things I have seen. But we don't know that could have been many other types as an option having a bad day hit with a trigger? Who knows. We cant completely tell all her functions with that clip. 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

What type is most likely to watch Realty TV such as dating, and dance contests (not the documentaries)?


----------



## NurseCat

ISFJ. 
Type most likely to spend class time drawing.


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

INFP or ISFP. I don't know, lots of them could! 

Type most likely to laugh at bad jokes and puns?


----------



## EccentricSiren

INTP or ISTP (My dad is one of those two, probably ISTP, and he loves bad jokes and puns)

Type most likely to get married in their early 20s


----------



## xForgottenOne

Hmm... difficult one... ESFJ? 

Type most likely to become president


----------



## Ninjaws

EXFJ, for their charisma.

Type most likely to be into gambling.


----------



## Blue Soul

ESTP - risky, impulsive, compulsive and able to justify this behavior.

Type most likely to destroy the world?


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

INTJ - they're already plotting it.

Type most likely to love adrenaline rushes?


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

ISFP type to have either a musical instrument or a canvas in their homes.


----------

